# CJ Getting Bigger Version 2.0



## CJ (Oct 1, 2020)

Winter is coming, time to put some meat on these bones. Starting next week, I'll be beginning a 20 week run of 400 mg Test Cyp and 400 mg Deca, with 50 mg Anavar daily the final seven weeks. Of course things can change, but that's the plan. 

I did well last year on 200 Test and 400 NPP, with 4 weeks of Anavar, so I'm keeping it similar. Why fix what's not broken? 

Had my yearly physical yesterday, and blood work done. Lipid panel looks decent, total cholesterol is 20 points lower, my triglycerides are much lower, down to 62 mg/dl. HDL and LDL both up a couple of points, but LDL is higher than I'd like though. My A1C is up a couple of points to 5.7, guess I'll get back to periodic blood sugar testing. Always was in the 80's in the morning, and had good blood glucose response when testing after meals. Yeah, I'm a goddam nerd, but hat glucometer comes in handy. I also check my blood pressure regularly, 120/75 is pretty common. 

I didn't work out for 3 days prior to see if that would have a positive affect on my AST/ALT, with the liver having less muscle protein breakdown to deal with. AST improved by a couple of points, while ALT worsened by a few. Both were within my normal common levels, which is high normal to slightly above range. 

I'll make separate posts for my nutrition and training plans, so it doesn't get too long. I tend to get wordy.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 1, 2020)

Sounds good CJ. I think my next run will look similar. What is your goal for weight gain?


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Oct 1, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Winter is coming, time to put some meat on these bones. Starting next week, I'll be beginning a 20 week run of 400 mg Test Cyp and 400 mg Deca, with 50 mg Anavar daily the final seven weeks. Of course things can change, but that's the plan.
> 
> I did well last year on 200 Test and 400 NPP, with 4 weeks of Anavar, so I'm keeping it similar. Why fix what's not broken?
> 
> ...



hell yeah brother. looking forward to following your progress. hope you stay healthy throughout, been quite a few people getting sick mid cycle myself included which fukin sucks.


----------



## CJ (Oct 1, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Sounds good CJ. I think my next run will look similar. What is your goal for weight gain?



Cop out answer: I'll take whatever the Gainzzz Gods give me. I'll be eating, but not to the point of digestive issues where I almost shit my pants. 

Truthful answer: I'd like to gain about 20 mostly good lbs from this.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 1, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Cop out answer: I'll take whatever the Gainzzz Gods give me. I'll be eating, but not to the point of digestive issues where I almost shit my pants.
> 
> Truthful answer: I'd like to gain about 20 mostly good lbs from this.



Whats your weight now?


----------



## CJ (Oct 1, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> Whats your weight now?



194.3 was the average of the last 7 days, as of Tuesday morning.


----------



## Trump (Oct 1, 2020)

Should of changed the title to CJ’s road to 198lb


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 1, 2020)

Can't wait to see your workout split.


----------



## CJ (Oct 1, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Can't wait to see your workout split.



Here ya go!!!! 

I wrote this program out, very influenced by a John Meadows style of training. I pick an activation exercise first that you really feel in the muscles followed by a compound strength exercise. 3rd exercise is to get the metabolic pump effect. The 4th exercise is to train that bodypart under a stretch. 

This will be my first time doing more of a bodypart split. In the past I've done either an Upper/Lower or a Push/Pull/Legs split. There is a little overlap, so everything other than legs will get worked 2x per week. The leg workout leaves me sore for almost a week anyway, so I think 1x per week is good. 

I'll be doing 4 workouts per week, and since it's not a high frequency split, I'll incorporate failure training and some high intensity technique sets within, since recovery shouldn't be an issue before the next session. I will be working up to a top set on each exercise. Each of these workouts should be about 60 minutes long. 

Progression method for this program will be adding weight and/or reps to the movements, using autoregulation. Earn the weight increase, don't force it. If I get 2+ reps out of range, I'll increase the weight the next session.

I'll also try to get in some form of light cardio on my days off from lifting, about 30 minutes. Purpose of this is for general health primarily, and to slow down fat gain secondarily. 

I'm going to intentionally start lighter the first few weeks, taking my time to build up. This makes sense to me, since my Cals and drugs will be building during this time. I took last week off completely, so the first week will be an intro week, then I'll build from there. 



• BACK DAY

-1 ARM PULLDOWNS: 3x8/8/8+, Inc weight each set, take the last set to failure. First 2 sets are sub max, getting the movement pattern locked in for the final all out top set. Really focus on the lats, keeping biceps out of the movement, and hold the contraction for a second. Neutral grip. 

-BB PENDLAY ROWS: 3x6/6/6+, same weight each set, but taking the last set to failure plus a few partials. I'll use a little momentum on these, but nothing crazy though. Overhand grip. 

-INC BENCH DB ROWS: 3@r8/8/10+RP. Target rep range of 8-12. Neutral grip on the DBs. (First 2 sets are sub-max, r8 means leaving 2 reps in reserve. An r9 would be 1 rep in reserve, and an r10 would mean I'd be unable to get another rep). On the 3rd set I do an all out Rest Pause set. (a Rest Pause set is when I go to failure, rest 20 seconds, go to failure again, rest 20 seconds, then go to failure a final time). 

-LAT PULLDOWNS: 3@r8/8/10+(10-15 range). Standard overhand grip. I lean back slightly on these, I get a good squeeze in my mid upper back, and a good stretch at the top of the rep. Hold the contraction for a split second. The 3rd set I'll take to failure plus partials. 

-A1) DB INCLINE CURLS: 3@r8/8/10(10+ reps). 3rd set take to failure. I keep my wrists fully supinated on these, and I alternate arms used each rep, so as one arm is going up, the other is going down. No rest between reps, constant tension. 

-A2) DB REAR DELT FLYES/ROWS: 3@r8/8/10+(10+ reps). 3rd set taken to failure, then bend the elbows to 90° and bang out more reps in more of a high row fashion. 


• CHEST DAY

-FLAT DB BENCH: 3x8/8/8+, Inc weight each set. First 2 sets are feeder sets, last set is to failure. Get a good pec squeeze. 

-INC BB BENCH: 3x6/6/6+, straight weight each set, 3rd set to r10, but no technique breakdown. I touch my chest on these, full ROM, no bouncing. All clean reps. Bench is at about a 30° incline. 

-SLIGHT INC DB BENCH: 3@r8/8/10+RP.  Same weight each set. First 2 sets are sub max, target is 8-10 reps, but the 3rd set is an all out RP set. Bench is set at about a 15° incline. 

-DEFICIT PUSHUPS: 3@r8/8/10, 3rd set take to failure. I hold onto DBs when doing these, it's easier on my wrists than if I put my hands on plates. Chest touches the floor each rep. 

-A1) DB Y-RAISES: 3@r8/8/10+RP. (8-12 rep target). I do these facing an incline bench, arms out at roughly 45°. 3rd set is a Rest Pause set. 

-A2) NTRL GRIP INC SKULLS: 3@r8/8/10. (8-12 reps), last set take to failure. I bring the Tricep Bar behind my head to get a really good stretch in the triceps. At the top of the movement, my arms are always less than vertical, to keep constant tension. 


• LEGS DAY

-LYING LEG CURLS: 3x8/8/8+. Inc weight each set. First 2 sets are feeder sets, the 3rd set is all out to failure, plus partials, and finish with an isometric hold. I set my bench to a decline on these, and really focus on not moving my hips, really squeezing the hammies. 

-SQUATS, HIGH BAR: 3x6/6/6+. Same weight each set. Take last set to the last good rep, no form break!!! I put a bench behind me to standardize the rep ROM. I don't sit down like a box squat though, it's more of a kiss of the cheeks. It gets my thighs to parallel. Any deeper, I start to get a little butt wink, unless I widen my stance. I use the upcoming Leg Presses to get the full ROM of the quads. 

-LEAN BACK LEG EXTS: 3@r8/8/10+RP(10-15 rep range). 3rd set do an all out Rest Pause set, doing partials on the very last set. Full hard contraction at the top, don't just rifle off reps, make them count. I also lean back to hit the rectus femoris, which isn't hit much during squats and presses. 

-BANDED VERTICAL LEG PRESS: 3@r8/8/10(12-15 rep range). 3rd set take to failure. It's safe to do so on my machine. I get a good ROM in the quads on these, keeping a close stance really hits them hard. I use 2 doubled up orange bands from EliteFTS on this. Really makes it tough at the top of the movement. Burns like a mo'fo!!! 

-A1) SLDLs: 3x6/6/6+. 3rd set I'll take close to failure. I do these in my power rack, with the safety bars set to standardize the ROM, and keep me from popping a hammy. 

-A2) KB/DB STANDING CALF RAISE: 3@r8/8/10+RP. 3rd set do an RP set. Full ROM, hold the top and bottom of the reps for a full second, no bouncing. 

• SHOULDERS DAY

-DB DELT RAISE TRIAD: 3x10/10/10+, same weight. I do 10 reps each of rear delt flyes, lateral raises, and front raises. On the 3rd set, I'll take each to failure.

-BB STRICT PRESS: 3x6/6/6+. Last set take to failure. Each rep touches the chest at the bottom to full lockout at the top for the most ROM from the shoulders. I do these seated, low ceiling in the home gym. 

-Y RAISES: 3@r8/8/10+RP(8-12). 3rd set is an RP set. Same as on Chest day. 

-INC FRONT RAISES: 3@r8/8/10+(10-15). I sit with my back to an incline bench, do standard DB Front Raises to hit the delts under a stretch. 3rd set to failure. 

-A1) ROPE TRI EXTS: 3@r8/8/10+(10-15). 3rd set to failure and partials. Standard standing rope extensions, facing the machine and bringing them down towards the hips. 

-A2) DB HAMMER CURLS: 3@r8/8/10+(10-15). 3rd set to failure, alternating fashion like in the DB Curls on Back day.

-A3) WRIST ROLLER: 3xMax. I attach a rope to the end of a barbell set at shoulder height in my power rack, then rotate up and down, using both wrist flexion and extension to raise the weight. Go until it burns like my arms were dipped in fire. 


WORK FUKKIN HARD!!!!!!!!! 

*exercises can change occasionally, as needed, this is just what I'm starting with. I will try to keep the first two exercises constant though, those will be my progress indicator exercises. If I'm getting stronger at those, I'm happy. Accessory lift performance can wax and wane, I'm ok with that.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Oct 1, 2020)

Good luck CJ. I can definitely see the John Meadows influence in your program.   You know when you walk in the gym now you have to say "Hi Everybody!" in your John Meadows voice.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 1, 2020)

I will wait for Version 4.0 before I get excited.....


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 1, 2020)

Interesting.  Why no conventional pulls?


----------



## CJ (Oct 1, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Interesting.  Why no conventional pulls?



I sometimes have them, others times don't. Just didn't include them to start, but they may make an appearance on Back day at some point. They hit my both my back and hammies hard, so if I include them, I'll drop the SLDLs.


----------



## brock8282 (Oct 1, 2020)

love the attention to detail in your training program. Crush it man!


----------



## snake (Oct 1, 2020)

Nice CJ. I agree, why fix what ain't broken?


----------



## Jin (Oct 1, 2020)

CJ is one of our most knowledgeable members when it comes to programming. We are lucky to have him here. 

His only weakness is that he doesn’t look like he’s touched a weight in his life. 




I KID!!


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 1, 2020)

Looks like a pretty solid plan. I’m excited to see your results.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Oct 1, 2020)

Sounds like a good plan,
Good luck!!!


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 2, 2020)

Nice lay out you got there. What do you think about anadrol or dbol instead of the anavar though?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 2, 2020)

Is your training program posted on here somewhere?

Would like to check it out, especially if it is John Meadows inspired.


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> Nice lay out you got there. What do you think about anadrol or dbol instead of the anavar though?



My thought process was that it was a good combo last time, so stick it. Also, I kind of like the idea of having a Testosterone, a Nandrolone, and a DHT combo. No real reason behind it other than I've heard many people whom I find credible talking about the synergistic effect, and not taking too much of any one of them to avoid unwanted side effects.


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Is your training program posted on here somewhere?
> 
> Would like to check it out, especially if it is John Meadows inspired.



Post #9 in this thread. It's a long one. :32 (20):


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 2, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Post #9 in this thread. It's a long one. :32 (20):



Wow somehow I scrolled right past it...thanks!


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Wow somehow I scrolled right past it...thanks!



I don't blame you, I wouldn't read that long ass post either! :32 (18):


----------



## Seeker (Oct 2, 2020)

Good luck with your goals CJ. May i ask what exactly they are? Long term.  Are you  wanting to reach a level of just being musculary fit?  Or another higher level?  You know, higher level of being just large


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 2, 2020)

Overall looks like a very well thought out and well designed workout.

Only one place where I was a bit confused:

-A1) DB Y-RAISES: 3@r8/8/10+RP. (8-12 rep target). I do these facing an incline bench, arms out at roughly 45°. 3rd set is a Rest Pause set.

If you are facing down on incline bench would this not be working lateral/posterior delts?

Or maybe this is one of those crossover parts you mentioned?


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Good luck with your goals CJ. May i ask what exactly they are? Long term.  Are you  wanting to reach a level of just being musculary fit?  Or another higher level?  You know, higher level of being just large



Muscularly fit is a good description. No desire to be HUUUUUUGE, just bigger than I am now.


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Overall looks like a very well thought out and well designed workout.
> 
> Only one place where I was a bit confused:
> 
> ...



Yes, they hit the anterior and lateral delts. I sneak in a shoulder and tris exercise at the end of chest day, and a rear delt and bis exercise at the end of back day.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 2, 2020)

I wouldn't have expected anything less.  Always very cerebral in your approach.  I'm in. LFG!!!


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 2, 2020)

CJ, that looks like a solid program! I will be following!


----------



## Trump (Oct 2, 2020)

just spat my morning coffee out laughing ha ha 



Jin said:


> CJ is one of our most knowledgeable members when it comes to programming. We are lucky to have him here.
> 
> His only weakness is that he doesn’t look like he’s touched a weight in his life.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Oct 3, 2020)

Over the last 5 weeks I've determined that my maintenance Cals are roughly 3500 per day. I was doing the Whole30 plan with my missus, so it gave me an excellent chance to dial this in. There were no junk foods or anything else to muddy up the numbers with water weight gain, not much daily fluctuation at all. 

So I'll start this week eating 3500 Cals for the 1st week, add 100 per week for each of the next 5 weeks to get to 4000 Cals, then see what's happening, increase when needed. This calorie buildup will coincide of the buildup of the Test and Deca that I'll be starting. The calorie increase will mostly be in the form of carbohydrates.  

I'm going to continue eating mostly healthy nutrient dense foods for the vast majority of Cals, only adding in occasional junk when needed if I'm struggling to get in the Cals. I won't rely on the junk though, I'll go the liquid Cals/shake route first. Garbage in, garbage out. I think there's something to be said for that. 

I'll also be taking digestive enzymes to help with all the food, and I eat lots of real sauerkraut and yogurt in case it turns out that there's something to all this gut health talk. It can't hurt. 

I'll utilize carb cycling as well, as I've found it helps to keep the bloating at bay. Rest days will be more meats and veggies, with healthy fats. Calories will still be maintained though, the fats will just replace the carbs those days. They won't be "low" carb days though, I'll still get 200g or so those days. 

Hoping for about 1 pound of weight gain per week over the 20 weeks. Not a dirty bulk, but not a lean bulk either. Aiming for the happy middle ground.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 3, 2020)

Just wanna see you big an swole over 230¡


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 4, 2020)

You inspired me to try to do a 4-day split with a shoulder day. Kept failing 6-day splits and 3 is not enough to do all the lifts I want to get in.


----------



## CJ (Oct 4, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> You inspired me to try to do a 4-day split with a shoulder day. Kept failing 6-day splits and 3 is not enough to do all the lifts I want to get in.



Yeah, the 3 days feels like the shoulders are always being neglected. It's my first time doing this too, so hopefully we both like it.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 4, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Here ya go!!!!
> 
> I wrote this program out, very influenced by a John Meadows style of training. I pick an activation exercise first that you really feel in the muscles followed by a compound strength exercise. 3rd exercise is to get the metabolic pump effect. The 4th exercise is to train that bodypart under a stretch.
> 
> ...



Looks like a solid plan.

I bet you wouldn't make it 5 minutes training with me. You would probably just walk out lol.

I have no idea what exercises that I am doing in the gym until I get there. I have even changed what muscle I am training that day while walking into the gym.


----------



## CJ (Oct 4, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Looks like a solid plan.
> 
> I bet you wouldn't make it 5 minutes training with me. You would probably just walk out lol.
> 
> I have no idea what exercises that I am doing in the gym until I get there. I have even changed what muscle I am training that day while walking into the gym.



My OCD would not be happy!  :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Oct 5, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> So I'll start this week eating 3500 Cals for the 1st week, add 100 per week for each of the next 5 weeks to get to 4000 Cals, then see what's happening, increase when needed.



I'm updating this part of my nutrition plan. Going to start with a 250 Cal increase right from the start. In fact, already started to. A 100 Cal increase for 5 weeks is just silly. Going to get the body's building processes jump started that only can happen in a Cal surplus.

Shortly thereafter, it'll increase to a 500 Cal jump.


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 5, 2020)

Good plan CJ I'm excited to see your journey to 200 and beyond!


----------



## CJ (Oct 6, 2020)

Day 1 is here!!!

Official starting weight of 193.7 lbs. Looking back at my logs, I lost 0.3 lbs over the last 2 weeks eating 3650 Cals. So I'll be starting at 4,000 Cals instead of 3,750. Goal is 220 lbs by the end of the 20 weeks. The road to 100 Kilos!!!



• CHEST DAY-Tuesday morning 

-FLAT DB BENCH: 45's,55's,65's x8, 8, 11 (+2.5 lbs next week) 

-INC BB BENCH: 165x6, 6, 9 (+5 lbs next week) 

-SLIGHT INC DB BENCH: 50's x10, 8, 9-4-3 RP set (repeat next week) 

-DEFICIT PUSHUPS: BWx 8, 7, 8 (smoked!!!) 

-A1) DB Y-RAISES: 10's x14, 13, 14-7-7 RP set (repeat next week, can do them better) 

-A2) NTRL GRIP INC SKULLS: 45x12, 9, 9-4-3 RP set (repeat next week)

*with the exception of barbell exercises, all weights listed are the plates added to whatever bar/machine that I'm using.


----------



## CJ (Oct 7, 2020)

Day #2
Had an issue with my back today on leg presses. I think I avoided a complete setback, but I'm going to have to be careful going forward. 


• LEGS DAY-Wednesday morning

-LYING LEG CURLS: 40,50,60x8,8,12+Partials+Iso Hold (+2.5 lbs next week) 

-SQUATS, HIGH BAR: 275x6,6,15  started too light, had probably 20 reps in me, but fukk that. (+10 lbs next week) 

-LEANING BACK LEG EXTS: 100x15,12,12-8-8 RP set. (repeat next week) 

-BANDED LEG PRESS: 180+2 Doubled Up Orange Bands x7 (felt a tweak in my back on the 7th rep, exactly where I pulled it a couple of months ago. Immediately shut down this exercise. Momentary lack of concentration, let my lower back round a bit.) 

-A1) SLDLs: (skipped, reason stated above) 

-A2) DB STANDING CALF RAISE: 1x70 lb DBx25, 25, 22-9-10 RP set  (+5 lbs next week) 


*think I may sub in Bulgarian Split Squats in place of the Leg Press going forward. Much less chance of lower back rounding.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm pretty careful on leg press, as soon as my butt starts to move when it's on the way down I press it back up.


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 7, 2020)

Another thing with the leg press, to be cautious, really pull yourself into the pad with the handles like if you’re trying to rip them off or pull yourself through the seat. 

Way to be intuitive and shut it down tho, wise move. Solid start.


----------



## CJ (Oct 10, 2020)

I believe I just did my first "arms day" ever. Boring as all hell. 



• SHOULDERS DAY-Friday afternoon, after work 

-DB DELT RAISE TRIAD: 10's x 10,10, (20/13/13) damn good burn!!! 

-BB STRICT PRESS: 95x6,6,14 (+10 lbs next week) started too light, but 1st exercise made this feel heavier than it was. 

-Y RAISES: 10's x12, 10,15-9-9 RP set. (Didn't connect with this exercise at all at this point in the routine, switching it to classic Lateral DB Raises going forward) 

-INC FRONT RAISES: 10's x12,13,13 (repeat next week) shoulders were fried at this point. 

-A1) ROPE TRI EXTS: 40x10,10,16+partials (+2.5 lbs next week) 

-A2) DB HAMMER CURLS: 15's x20,18,18 (+2.5 lbs next week) awesome burn!!! 

-A3) WRIST ROLLER: 7.5 lbs until it burned, 3 sets 

-A4) KB CALF RAISES: 53 lb KB x 20,20,25 (this is just extra volume for calfs)


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 10, 2020)

You ever try SLDL w/ bands added to a bar or DB.  I find that really lights a fire in the hammies.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 10, 2020)

So you're doing front raises on the incline bench? That sounds like a good idea never thought of it.


----------



## CJ (Oct 10, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> You ever try SLDL w/ bands added to a bar or DB.  I find that really lights a fire in the hammies.



I have not, only used them on conv DLs


----------



## CJ (Oct 10, 2020)

Not happy at all with yesterday's Shoulders workout, too many DB raises the first exercise, which burnt out the shoulders before the big compound movement. My plan was for 135 lbs on the strict presses but only did 95 lbs. 

New plan going forward for Shoulders/Arms day... 

• SHOULDERS DAY

-DB REAR DELT RAISE: 3x10+, build in weight, last set to failure. 

-BB STRICT PRESS: Build to max 6, plus 1 backoff set (10-12)

-DB LATERAL RAISES: 3@r8+RP(10-12)

-INC DB FRONT RAISES: 3@r8+(10-12)  

-A1) ROPE TRI EXTS: 3@r8+Partials (10-12)

-A2) DB INC HAMMER CURLS: 3@r8+(10-12)

-B1) WRIST ROLLER: 3x Failure 

-B2) KB CALF: 3@r8+


----------



## CJ (Oct 11, 2020)

Today's workout, finally got to get Friday's crappy workout out of my head. 

• BACK DAY-Sunday afternoon, after work 

-1 ARM PULLDOWNS: 40,50,60 lbs x 10,10,14 (+2.5 lbs next week) 

-BB PENDLAY ROWS: 155 lbs x 6,6,12 (+5 lbs next week) 

-TRIPOD DB ROWS: 50 lb x 13,13, (14-7-3) RP Set  (same weight next week, work on feel) 

-LAT PULLDOWNS: 100 lbs x 13,13,12+Partials (same weight next week, do them better) 

-A1) DB INCLINE CURLS: 20's x 14,12,12

-A2) DB REAR DELT FLYES/ROWS: 17+1/2's x 13, 15's x 14,14+10(Rear Delt Row) 

-A3) KB CALF RAISES: 53 lb KB x 25,25,30 (extra volume) 



Starting next week, I'll just combine my weekly workouts into a single post. I know nobody wants to read this shit. :32 (18):


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 12, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Today's workout, finally got to get Friday's crappy workout out of my head.
> 
> • BACK DAY-Sunday afternoon, after work
> 
> ...


One of the most trying parts of a log is actually making updates and hopefully getting input/feedback/support from the forum.  Long term logs can be a big like yelling down an empty hallway, throw in some nudez so at least FD stays engaged.


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2020)

Weekly Progress Update:

Up 1.5 lbs to a weekly average of 195.2 lbs. Range was 193.8 to 196.0

4487 Cals
459 C
301 P
159 F

Completely blew past my intended weekly target of 4,000 calories. Had 3 days that were close to 5,000 Cals, hunger was there, so I went with it. 

Cardio: No traditional cardio, my work days were too long. I did mow the lawn on Wednesday though, so about 45 mins using a non-propelled push mower. 

Average daily steps last week were 9,200.


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2020)

Great workout this morning. Everything across the board went up in either weight and/or reps from last week. 

• CHEST DAY

-FLAT DB BENCH: 47.5's,57.5's,67.5's x 8, 8, 11 (up +2.5 from last week, go +2.5 next week) 

-INC BB BENCH: 170, 180, 190 x 6,6,5 (+25 lbs from last week, but switched to top set of 6) 

-SLIGHT INC DB BENCH: 50's x12, 10, 11-5-4 RP set. (+8 reps from last week, go up +2.5's next week) 

-DEFICIT PUSHUPS: BWx 11, 9, 8 (+5 reps from last week) 

-A1) DB Y-RAISES: 10's x15,14,16-7-6+partials RP set (+3 reps from last week, next week go up +2.5's) 

-A2) NTRL GRIP INC SKULLS: 45x13, 10, 11-5-4 RP set (+6 reps from last week, repeat weight next week)


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Oct 13, 2020)

i will be following closely now that were bout the same size. Need someone realistic to keep up with in weight....i get the aboms good solid safe cycle imo. only thing id do different is add npp in for the first 6 weeks decca takes forever to kick in...most bb i have talked to prefer npp to decca ...i am running both currently but only 200 decca ...it aggravates me for some reason and tends to be the only ped that gives me a slight estrogen raise. so im ding 300 a week npp for 6 weeks on top of decca 200 and im running a 375 mg a week 5 test blend as well. i willd be adding some orals and dropping the decca in mid nov. ...im going to try and keep pace. good luck.... hope ur get big and give me motivation i was 193 last night...so lets go


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> i will be following closely now that were bout the same size. Need someone realistic to keep up with in weight....i get the aboms good solid safe cycle imo. only thing id do different is add npp in for the first 6 weeks decca takes forever to kick in...most bb i have talked to prefer npp to decca ...i am running both currently but only 200 decca ...it aggravates me for some reason and tends to be the only ped that gives me a slight estrogen raise. so im ding 300 a week npp for 6 weeks on top of decca 200 and im running a 375 mg a week 5 test blend as well. i willd be adding some orals and dropping the decca in mid nov. ...im going to try and keep pace. good luck.... hope ur get big and give me motivation i was 193 last night...so lets go



I've used NPP before, liked it, and will use it again. I just wanted to try out Deca, wanted a longer cycle with less injections. 

I'm going 20 weeks, so I don't might the longer build up that Deca takes. I bumped up to 400mg Test also, so that will build up more quickly, so should be a nice slow build up of compounds for 6-8 weeks. Also adding in the oral weeks 14-20, so another bump up there as well.

Come hell or high water, I'm fukkin hitting 220 pounds!!!!!! :32 (3):


----------



## DOOM (Oct 13, 2020)

Nice work CJ! I be following.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 13, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Starting next week, I'll just combine my weekly workouts into a single post. I know nobody wants to read this shit. :32 (18):



I want to read it. When I looked for a log with daily entries for you before I did not find one. It's the CJ Report!


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 13, 2020)

Looks like everything is coming along nicely! Glad to see it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 14, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> I want to read it. When I looked for a log with daily entries for you before I did not find one. It's the CJ Report!



x2........


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Oct 14, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I've used NPP before, liked it, and will use it again. I just wanted to try out Deca, wanted a longer cycle with less injections.
> 
> I'm going 20 weeks, so I don't might the longer build up that Deca takes. I bumped up to 400mg Test also, so that will build up more quickly, so should be a nice slow build up of compounds for 6-8 weeks. Also adding in the oral weeks 14-20, so another bump up there as well.
> 
> Come hell or high water, I'm fukkin hitting 220 pounds!!!!!! :32 (3):


 that’s the attitude I think with what I take on top of my body type I’m gaining muscle at the same rate I’m losing fat.  I did get my cals up steady for a week now.
ever since I started hydrating right my appetite has increased. Strange but I’m with it. 
I’m back on the fitness pal everyday making sure I get my cals even if it’s 600 of cookies n milk lol.i gotta keep pace with you. We’re about the same size n I can’t let u top me. 

SO KNOW CJ IS MY MOTIVATION!!!! Will b checking in slots. Are you gonna post weight n measurements every month?


----------



## CJ (Oct 14, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> SO KNOW CJ IS MY MOTIVATION!!!! Will b checking in slots. Are you gonna post weight n measurements every month?



That's hilarious, because I'd love to look like YOU!!! 

I post weekly weights, Cals and macros. I don't keep track of body measurements, except mm's of fat in 3 locations, which I use as a psuedo barometer of fat gain/loss.


----------



## CJ (Oct 14, 2020)

Great workout today, no carry over back issues from last week. I didn't push it too hard though on exercises where it could potentially have caused it to flare up. 


• LEGS DAY

-LYING LEG CURLS: 42.5, 52.5, 62.5 x 8,8,12+Partials+Iso Hold (+2.5 next week) 

-SQUATS, HIGH BAR: 275, 295, 315 x 6,6,6. Up 40 lbs from last week, but did top set vs straight sets. Didn't push it, had my back act up last week. 

-LEAN BACK LEG EXTS: 100x17,14,14-8-8 RP set. (+6 reps from last week, next week go up +5 lbs) 

-RFESS: 1 set each leg: 70 lb DBx15(L)+15(R). Go up +2.5 lbs next week. 

-A1) SLDLs: 185,205,225x6,6,10. Didn't push it, again, back acted up last week. Go up +20 lbs next week. 

-A2) DB STANDING CALF RAISE: 1x75 lb DBx30,20,20-8-8 RP set. Up +5 lbs from last week, go up +5 lbs next week.


----------



## CJ (Oct 14, 2020)

Couldn't edit my last post, but...

Also did a backoff set of squats after the top set, did 275 lbs x 12 reps.


----------



## CJ (Oct 16, 2020)

Much, much, MUCH better shoulders workout than last week. Reordered it a bit, so I wasn't burnt out before presses. By the end, I had to bring my face to my shaker bottle and lean back to get a sip. Arms weren't working. 

Went with a lower volume, but high intensity of effort workout. Almost all shoulder working sets were to failure or beyond. 


• SHOULDERS DAY

-BB STRICT PRESS: 95,135,145x6,  95x19. Worked up to a top set of 6, then a backoff set. Went too light on the back off set.

-DB LATERAL RAISES: 20's x 20-10-15. Did a single all-out Rest Pause set, each part of the set was to failure with a 20 second rest in between. Counted partials on last set as I went to total failure. Go up +2.5 lbs next week. 

-DB REAR DELT FLYES: 20's X 22-12-15. Single RP set plus partials at end. Go up +2.5 lbs next week. 

-DB FRONT RAISES: 20's x 16-9-16. Single RP setbplus partials at end. Repeat this weight next week. 

-EZ BAR CURLS: 60x13-5-3. Single RP set. Repeat weight next week. 

-ROPE TRI EXTS: 50x15-6-10. Single RP set plus partials at end. Repeat weight next week. 

-A1) DB HAMMER CURLS: 15's x22,16,20. Go up +2.5 lbs next week. 

-A2) WRIST ROLLER: 7.5lbs until it burned, 3 sets. Go up 1.25 lbs next week.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 17, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Much, much, MUCH better shoulders workout than last week. Reordered it a bit, so I wasn't burnt out before presses. By the end, I had to bring my face to my shaker bottle and lean back to get a sip. Arms weren't working.



Hell yeah bro sounds like you are killing it. It’s satisfying when your muscles so spent it can’t function lol


----------



## CJ (Oct 17, 2020)

Was able to sneak in a workout today, so I moved Back Day up. I didn't do the Biceps/Rear Delts exercises at the end, since I did arms yesterday. I'll do them tomorrow. 

• BACK DAY

-1 ARM CABLE PULLDOWNS: 50,60,70 lbs x 8,8,11 (switching to 2-arm next week) 

-BB PENDLAY ROWS: 160lbs x 6,6,13. 5 lbs heavier and 1 more rep than last week. (go up +5 lbs next week) 

-CABLE CS ROWS: 80lb x 17,16,(16-8-7) RP Set. Faced an incline bench away from my pulley machine, sat face down on it so the bench pad was supporting my chest, and did cable rows from the low pulley. These felt great, they will stay in the program. 

-LAT PULLDOWNS: 90lbs x 17,16,16+Partials. Went a little bit lighter than last week to make sure the reps were good form. (go up +5lbs next week)

Lats are pumped up!!!!!


----------



## CJ (Oct 18, 2020)

Got in a quick workout after work today, finishing up what was left from yesterday's, so a little biceps, shoulders, and calves.

-DB INCLINE CURLS: 22.5's x 15,12,10. Left 1-2 reps in the tank on first two sets, last set was to failure. 

-DB REAR DELT FLYES: 22.5's x 20,17,15+few partials. Left 1-2 reps in the tank on first two sets, last set was to failure.

-DB LATERAL RAISES: 20's x 18,20,20. Left 1-2 reps in the tank on first two sets, last set was to failure.

-SINGLE LEG CALF RAISES:
Left Calf: BW x 17,14,23 (bunch of partials at end) 
Right Calf: 53lbs x 16,13,14

I have a huge imbalance in my calfs due to a snapped Achille's tendon a few years back. Don't know if they'll ever be close to equal again, but I'm not giving up. My left calf is basically a kickstand right now. :32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 19, 2020)

I have such an imbalance in my calves that they are non existent so don't beat urself up over it :32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Oct 19, 2020)

Forgot... 20 minutes on the Assault Bike too.


----------



## CJ (Oct 19, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I have such an imbalance in my calves that they are non existent so don't beat urself up over it :32 (18):



There's a 2 inch difference though, too much, looks ridiculous. 

Wasn't too long ago that I couldn't even support my body weight on my tip toes on the bad leg.


----------



## PZT (Oct 19, 2020)

Bet those calves sexy asf


----------



## CJ (Oct 19, 2020)

2 weeks in. Flash messed up the lighting, but it blocked out my face, so I went with it.


----------



## Trump (Oct 19, 2020)

You look great dude, you don’t look a pound under 198



CJ275 said:


> 2 weeks in. Flash messed up the lighting, but it blocked out my face, so I went with it.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 19, 2020)

Is that a bulge :32 (16): or shadow from the camera?


----------



## Jin (Oct 19, 2020)

It’s time to quit being a trucker and time to start stripping.


----------



## DOOM (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice work CJ. I’m digging the rep ranges. Have you ever tried behind the back cable lat raises? Great for rear delts.


----------



## CJ (Oct 19, 2020)

DOOM said:


> Nice work CJ. I’m digging the rep ranges. Have you ever tried behind the back cable lat raises? Great for rear delts.



I have, but only on a whim. Maybe I'll give them a legit run at some point.


----------



## DOOM (Oct 19, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I have, but only on a whim. Maybe I'll give them a legit run at some point.


Yeah more of a auxiliary movement. It’s hard to go heavy with them. I actually got them from the Seth Feroce shoulder workout. You might have  seen it before. 

https://youtu.be/lrHOB1LihLE


----------



## CJ (Oct 20, 2020)

WEEKLY UPDATE: 

Up 2.1 lbs to a weekly average of 197.3 lbs  (range of 196-198.2 lbs) 

  4483 Cals
  456 C
  277 P
  172 F 

Been eating mostly foods that my body seems to digest well, so getting in those calories has not been difficult. Hunger is up. 

Cardio: only a single 20 minute session on the bike, low intensity. 

Average daily steps were only 5,800 last week. That's very low for me, but it's misleading. 2 days at work didn't have much walking, but did have more general physical activity involved.


----------



## CJ (Oct 20, 2020)

Today's workout:

• CHEST DAY-Tuesday morning 

-FLAT DB BENCH: 50,60,70's x 8,8,10 (up +2.5 from last week, go +2.5 next week) 

-INC BB BENCH: 170,180,190x 6,6,5 (same as last week, failed on 6th rep) 

-SLIGHT INC DB BENCH: 52.5's x10, 9, (9-4-3)RP set. (+2.5 lbs from last week, repeat next week) 

-DEFICIT PUSHUPS: BWx 11, 9, 9 (+1 rep from last week)

-A1) DB Y-RAISES: 12.5's x17,15,(16-9-8+partials)RP set (+2.5 lbs from last week, next week go up +2.5's) 

-A2) NTRL GRIP INC SKULLS: 45x15,11,(11-5-4)RP set (+3 reps from last week, go up 2.5 lbs next week)


----------



## TexasAce (Oct 20, 2020)

CJ, thank you for all of this information. Reading your workouts has given me a lot to think about in a routine. You say you are at:
4487 Cals
459 C
301 P
159 F
and only eat foods that digest well. Do you mind elaborating on that? Possibly a quick gimps of what a day, meal wise, looks like for you? Thanks


----------



## Trump (Oct 20, 2020)

your in for a grain by brain break down here soon



TexasAce said:


> CJ, thank you for all of this information. Reading your workouts has given me a lot to think about in a routine. You say you are at:
> 4487 Cals
> 459 C
> 301 P
> ...


----------



## CJ (Oct 20, 2020)

TexasAce said:


> CJ, thank you for all of this information. Reading your workouts has given me a lot to think about in a routine. You say you are at:
> 4487 Cals
> 459 C
> 301 P
> ...



Sure, here's today's meals as an example... 

Breakfast:
3 eggs, cooked in 1 Tbsp Olive Oil
1 Al Fresco chicken sausage patty
Coffee with sweetened vanilla almond milk
1 banana
Fistful of salad greens 

During Workout Shake:
2 scoops Gatorade powder
5g Creatine
3g Beta Alanine
Salt, a bunch of shakes
Nu-Salt (potassium chloride), a bunch of shakes 

Post Workout Shake:
2 cups whole milk
120g of oats, ground up fine in coffee grinder
Scoop of True Nutrition Carrot Cake protein 

1st Lunch:
6 ounces of beef liver, with Sweet and Smoky seasoning on it, pan cooked in olive oil
125g of rice, cooked in 1.5 cups of beef bone broth. 
1 Tbsp of butter
Fistful of salad greens 

2nd Lunch:
8 ounces of 93% Ground beef
90g of rice, cooked in 1 cup of beef bone broth. 
1 Tbsp of butter
~100g of sauerkraut 

Dinner:
~8 ounces of sirloin, grilled in cajun seasoning
~200g of multi colored mini potatoes, roasted with baby carrots, tossed in olive oil, seasoned with salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, paprika, rosemary, and thyme. 

Snack:
2 cups of Stonyfield full fat banana vanilla flavored yogurt, with
1 cup of fresh blueberries mixed in 

That's about 4,500 Cals for the day

Today is a workout day though, so there'd be no shakes on non training days, but another whole foods meal instead. Snack is optional, if I'm hungry or need the Cals.


----------



## TexasAce (Oct 20, 2020)

Much appreciated CJ


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 20, 2020)

You're like the mad scientist of nutrition dude. Lol


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 20, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> You're like the mad scientist of nutrition dude. Lol



I agree, that's a great variety of different meats and veggies in a day. Awesome example.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 21, 2020)

Sauerkraut??? Just vomited in my mouth


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 21, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> You're like the mad scientist of nutrition dude. Lol



There are some other dudes around that are highly regarded in the aspect (Spongy).  But I can tell you this...  CJ doesn't introduce anything into himself that he doesn't know exactly what it's purpose is.


----------



## Blacktail (Oct 21, 2020)

How tall are you? Sorry if I missed it in your thread.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 21, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> How tall are you? Sorry if I missed it in your thread.



He's 4'11", so he's actually pretty yuuge


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 21, 2020)

Look full @CJ; is it recent.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 21, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Is that a bulge :32 (16): or shadow from the camera?



Look a little harder but not to hard or you will go blind...


----------



## CJ (Oct 21, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> CJ doesn't introduce anything into himself that he doesn't know exactly what it's purpose is.



That sounded oddly sexual :32 (6)::32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Oct 21, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> How tall are you? Sorry if I missed it in your thread.



5'10"
........


----------



## CJ (Oct 21, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> Look full @CJ; is it recent.



Pic was from a few days ago.


----------



## DOOM (Oct 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> 5'10"
> ........


We are pretty much the exact same size. Ha, might be a 1/2 inch taller and about 5 lbs heavier. I miss my gym!!


----------



## CJ (Oct 21, 2020)

• LEGS 

-LYING LEG CURLS: Top set of 6: 50,60,70x6, 80x7. 
Back off set(10-12): 50x13+Partials+Iso Hold 

-SQUATS, HIGH BAR: Top set of 6: 275, 295, 320, 330x 6. Up 15 lbs from last week. 
Back off set(10-12): 275x13. Up a rep from last week. 

-SLDL's, 3x(5-8): 245 x 8,8,10. Up 20 lbs from last week. 

-LEANING BACK LEG EXTS: 100 x 22,13-7-7(RP Set) 

-A1) VERTICAL LEG PRESS, 3x(15-20): 140lbs + 2 doubled up thick orange bands x 20,18,16 

-A2) DB STANDING CALF RAISE: 80lbs x 25,20,18-8-8(RP Set). Up 5 lbs from last week.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 21, 2020)

Putting in some good work there CJ, try not to get too too big


----------



## snake (Oct 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> • LEGS
> 
> 
> 
> -SQUATS, HIGH BAR: Top set of 6: 275, 295, 320, 330x 6. Up 15 lbs from last week.


How did you go up 15lbs? You sand bagged last week, didn't ya? lol Keep up the hard work!


----------



## CJ (Oct 21, 2020)

snake said:


> How did you go up 15lbs? You sand bagged last week, didn't ya? lol Keep up the hard work!



Yes and no. 

Couple weeks ago I tweaked my back, so last week I didn't push it. I had more in me this week too, but risk/reward is factoring in right now.

I was just going to take just a 5 lb jump over last week, but that was too easy.


----------



## CJ (Oct 24, 2020)

THURSDAY:
20 minutes on the Assault Bike, moderate pace. 

TONIGHT:
-Strict Press: B,95,135, 147.5 x 6. Up 2.5 lbs from last time. Back off set: 115lbs x 13 reps. Up 20 lbs from last time. 

-Slight Inc DB Bench: 55's x 11,9,9. Last set to failure. 

-Flat BB Bench: 135lbs x 12,10,11. Last set to failure. 

-A1) Cable Tri Pressdowns: 40lbs x 20,16,15(f)
-A2) DB Lateral Raises: 20's x 20,18,16+Partials 
-A3) DB Inc Hammer Curls: 17.5's x 20,16,15(f)

Going to have to abandon my initial program. On a new shift at work, and my work days are now all 12-14 hours long. 

New plan is on my 2 off days, I'll do a full upper body and a full lower body day. I'll also hit everything a second time later on in the week, after my work day, I just will have lesser total time to utilize. Short and sweet workouts. Tonight's was only 45 minutes long, so it worked nicely.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 24, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Going to have to abandon my initial program. On a new shift at work, and my work days are now all 12-14 hours long.
> 
> New plan is on my 2 off days, I'll do a full upper body and a full lower body day. I'll also hit everything a second time later on in the week, after my work day, I just will have lesser total time to utilize. Short and sweet workouts. Tonight's was only 45 minutes long, so it worked nicely.



That's a drag man, sorry to hear you're program is getting disrupted like that. Sounds like you feel like you can work around it though, which is cool. I would have a tough time with that for sure.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 24, 2020)

In a perfect world and time wasn’t an issue would you do an upper lower split twice a week? Or something different. Always wondered what split would be optimal while on


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 24, 2020)

In a perfect world we would all hit 2 body parts per day split by meals and naps lol


----------



## CJ (Oct 24, 2020)

wilkinkc said:


> In a perfect world and time wasn’t an issue would you do an upper lower split twice a week? Or something different. Always wondered what split would be optimal while on



I think so, yes. Either that, or a Push/Pull/Legs split. I'm only an intermediate at best, so I feel like hitting everything roughly 2x per week is good for me. And at least 2 days off from weight training each week. Get some light cardio and stretching done those days. 

With the exception of hamstrings, I'm usually ready to go again within 3-4 days.


----------



## CJ (Oct 24, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's a drag man, sorry to hear you're program is getting disrupted like that. Sounds like you feel like you can work around it though, which is cool. I would have a tough time with that for sure.



No worries at all, I honestly wasn't digging what I was doing. I didn't like hitting each muscle group only once per week. 

Great feeling after the workouts, but I was recovered in about 3 days. I think that I'll like this better, I actually have a bit more volume in the new plan.


----------



## CJ (Oct 24, 2020)

Tonight:

-Front Squats, 5x5+: 225 lbs x 5,5,5,5,10. Went light, haven't done these in a year or so at least. Giving myself room to increase. 

-Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns, build to heavy 8, then a back off set:  90,110,130,150 x 8. Back off set: 110 lbs x 17.

-Pendlay Rows, 3@r8+: 135 lbs x 10,10,8(f)+partials. 

A1) DB Inc Curl, 3@r8+: 20's x 15,15,12(f)
A2) Low Pulley Rear Delt Flyes: 10 lbs x15,15,14+partials 
A3) DB Single Leg Calf Raises:
   Left: 10 lbs x 16,19,13+Partials
   Right: 53 lbs x 18,17,13


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 24, 2020)

I hate front squats with a passion.


----------



## Trump (Oct 24, 2020)

Your so close to giving your wife a real man


----------



## Jin (Oct 25, 2020)

Trump said:


> Your so close to giving your wife a real man



How did you know we were in negotiations for me to visit?


----------



## CJ (Oct 25, 2020)

Jin said:


> How did you know we were in negotiations for me to visit?



Travel restrictions. Close the borders!!!   :32 (6):


----------



## Jin (Oct 25, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Travel restrictions. Close the borders!!!   :32 (6):



If you love your wife you’ll find a way for me to get there (but definitely don’t tell MY wife).


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 25, 2020)

Like one big happy poly family now! How cute


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 25, 2020)

Polyamorours, polygamy is illegal.


----------



## CJ (Oct 25, 2020)

Today's Work:

Cardio
20 mins on the Assault Bike. Holding right around aerobic threshold pace. I note my Cals at the 10:00 minute mark, and try to hold or slightly increase the output for the final 10:00. Breathing heavy, but could hold that pace for a pretty long time. 

Mobility Work
15 minutes of flowing through a routine targeting my hips, shoulders, and spine. I already have fairly good mobility, so I'd like to keep it. This is more maintenance than anything else, but I feel as though it's important.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Oct 26, 2020)

looks like your getting it in brother so you know i have to at least try and keep pace.
  I started a lil lighter then you, but i have managed to gain like 6 lbs in the past couple weeks....i should be over 200 anytime of the day by end of week. Been waiting for a long time. 
   Who knew all i had to do was drink a gallon of water and make sure to get no less then 4500 cals...
 Pants still fit the same so thats a plus when ur gaining weight quick....
Your plan seems effective but i wont be trying the bike anytime soon....lol


----------



## CJ (Oct 26, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> ....i should be over 200 anytime of the day by end of week. Been waiting for a long time.



I'm knocking on 200's door myself, had a 199.8 weigh in a few days ago. I'm getting up to 220 lbs, so you'd better start eating 5,000 Cals if you want to keep up!  :32 (1):


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm just getting fat, WTF...thought eating 6000 calories would help me gain :32 (18): oh well at least the scale is going up.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 26, 2020)

I was about to brag the other day about finally hitting 203 lbs then realized I couldn't see my abs anymore and maybe it wasn't all muscle I was building :32 (6):


----------



## PZT (Oct 26, 2020)

just posting to also state that I am fat lol


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 26, 2020)

Perfect! I can't be the only one doing this wrong, or right!


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2020)

WEEKLY UPDATE:

Up 1.5 lbs to a weekly average of 198.8 lbs (range of 197.8-199.8 lbs)

4711 Cals
488 C
288 P
174 F

Average daily steps were 9,000 last week.


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2020)

Today's Workout, Full Upper Body:

-Low Inc BB Bench: Heavy 5x95,135,155,175,195,205.
   Backoff, 3@r8+(8-12): 155 x 11,9,7

-Ntrl Grip Landmine Row: Heavy 6 x 45,70,90,115,140.
   Backoff, 3@r8+(8-12): 100 x 13,10,10

-A1) DB Shldr Press, 3@r8+: 40's x 10, 50's x 12,10.
 A2) Lat Pulldowns, 3@r8+: 100 x 18,17,13+Partials. 

-B1) Lying Tri Bar Skulls, 3@r8+: 45 x 15,10,11.
 B2) Cable Lateral Raises, 3@r8+: 10 x 13,11,13.

-C1) EZ Bar Curls, 3@r9+: 50 x 15,12,10.
 C2) DB Rear Flyes, 3@r9+: 20's x 22,20,18+Partials. 

Took about 90 minutes. That's about as much as I can do before it's just junk volume.


----------



## CJ (Oct 28, 2020)

Today's workout, full Lower Body plus a little forearm/brachiallis work.

-Leg Curls, heavy 6: 55,65,75x6, 85x7.
 Backoff Set: 52.5lbs x 17+Partials +Iso Hold 

-Squats, high bar, heavy 5: 95,135,185,225,275,315,335,345(r8/9)
  Back off sets, 3@r8(8-12): 275lbs x 20,12,11(r8/9). The first set of 20 was absolutely brutal. Misjudged the weight to use, when I got to 16 reps, I said fukk it, go for 20. Took at least a 5:00 rest after that set, but didn't really recover, based upon the 8 rep drop the next set.

Deadlifts, 3x5+: 135,185,225,275 x 5,5,10. Could've done 20 reps the last set, but didn't want to push it with the back issues I've had recently. It was basically cardio at that point anyway.

-Leaning Back Leg Extensions, 3@r8+: 105 x 17,13,15+Partials.

-A1) DB Calf Raises, 3@r8+: 85lbs x 24,21,20.
 A2) DB Hammer Curls, 3@r9+: 20's x 18,14,13.

Brutal workout, took about 100 minutes to complete.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 28, 2020)

That looks like an awesome workout man. Refresh my memory again what does "3@r8+" mean again?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 28, 2020)

Fuking beast


----------



## CJ (Oct 28, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That looks like an awesome workout man. Refresh my memory again what does "3@r8+" mean again?



3@r8+ means that I do the first 2 sets at an r8, and the last set to failure. 

R8 means that I'm leaving 2 good reps in reserve, so I could've done 2 more reps if I continued that set. R10 would be max, couldn't have done any more. R6 means I could've done 4 more, etc...


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 28, 2020)

Dude! Squatting 275 20 times is wild.  Brutal indeed.  Good work man.


----------



## PZT (Oct 28, 2020)

you can tell when people are going through shit when a set of squats goes over like 8... 15 they may be ruhtarded….. 20.... you guessed it. full blown tard. No ****s given


----------



## Jin (Oct 28, 2020)

Finally, another idiot lifts legs like I do.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 28, 2020)

Damn looks like a good lower day. Killing it man


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 29, 2020)

CJ, fukk man you are putting in the work! It will pay off for sure!


----------



## CJ (Oct 29, 2020)

1st checkpoint reached, middle of week #4.


----------



## Trump (Oct 29, 2020)

only showing half the scale to hide that 2lb plate between your heals 



CJ275 said:


> 1st checkpoint reached, middle of week #4.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 29, 2020)

Congrats man that is awesome!


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 30, 2020)

Nice CJ!  Where are the wooden toenails like I have?


----------



## CJ (Oct 30, 2020)

Got a quick Push workout in before heading out to see the boy play some football in the snow.

-Strict Press, 3@r8+: 115 x 12,10,10
-Low Inc DB Bench,3@r8+: 55's x 11,9,9
-BB Bench, 3@r8+: 135 x 14,11,11
-A1)Cable Tri Pressdowns, 3@r8+: 42.5 x 19,15,16
 A2)DB Lateral Raises, 3@r8+: 22.5's x 21,17,14+Partials
 A3)KB Calf Raises, 3@r8+: 53 x 30,25,27

Quick workout, about 45 mins.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 31, 2020)

Noticed that many bodybuilders look fat after bulking or before cutting for a show.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Oct 31, 2020)

CJ is jacked for no reason!!! Good work brother.


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2020)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> CJ is jacked for no reason!!! Good work brother.



Thanks, but I'm actually just a skinny little shit. :32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2020)

Loooooong ass day at work, still got in a decent Pull Day:

-Pendlay Rows, 3@r8+: 135 x 15,12,14
-Ntrl Grip Cable Pull, 3@r8+: 120 x 12,10,10+Partials 
-A1) Inc DB Curls, 3@r8+: 22.5's x 14,10,11
 A2) DB Rear Flyes, 3@r8+: 25's x 20,16,15+Partials

Took about 38 minutes, quick hitter that felt really good.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 1, 2020)

Why you have no videos fool


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2020)

There will be no training today or tomorrow...at least.

By the time I went to bed last night, I was feeling very off. I woke up several times during the night burning up, covered in so much sweat as if I just got out of the pool. I was hoping that I'd wake up feeling better, didn't happen. 

I've been in bed all day with a 100.5° temp and my heart beating out of my chest, 100 bpm while just lying here. Don't even have to touch an artery to count, I can hear it beating in the pillow. I've been under 3 blankets, and have a winter Carhartt hat on, so I'm not doing well, to say the least.

No worries, I'm only about to start week 5 of a 20 week run, so I have plenty of time. When I'm good to go again, I'm doing a reset, starting way back at lower volume and intensity, and I'll spend something like 6 weeks building volume back up, adding a set per week to back, chest, and quads. 

When I'm back to decent volume, I'll maintain that for the next 6 weeks and concentrate on driving the weights up as my primary method of progression. 

The last 4 weeks I'll incorporate some intensity techniques, probably rest pause sets, to my chest, back, and quad training.

Today is being a real bitch trying to get food in. Gotta get the protein though, so I'll sizzle up a nice fatty steak later. Wifey is very nervous I have Covid, so needless to say she's being a lunatic! :32 (18):


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 1, 2020)

Get well soon!


----------



## Jin (Nov 1, 2020)

Sorry bud. Sounds shitty.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 1, 2020)

sorry to hear man, hope it passes quickly!


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 1, 2020)

I would bring you soup and give you a nice rub(nothing ghey) if I lived closer buddy :32 (16):


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I would bring you soup and give you a nice rub(nothing ghey) if I lived closer buddy :32 (16):



I was excited there... For a minute. :32 (17):


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 1, 2020)

Damn, sucks bro, hope you get feeling better soon!


----------



## wilkinkc (Nov 2, 2020)

Shit man that’s no good. Hopefully it’s something you can kick in a day or two and it doesn’t linger


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 2, 2020)

Me and fd will come snuggle you.

Get better bro!


----------



## PZT (Nov 2, 2020)

here for snuggles. But my app is only for big spoon


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 2, 2020)

Get well CJ & stay outta the hospitals.


----------



## CJ (Nov 2, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> Get well CJ & stay outta the hospitals.



Drive thru Covid tested this morning, awaiting results


----------



## DOOM (Nov 3, 2020)

Good luck man. Hopefully it was a self swab?


----------



## CJ (Nov 3, 2020)

DOOM said:


> Good luck man. Hopefully it was a self swab?



They stuck a long skinny stick waaaay up my nose. Didn't hurt at all though, mostly tickled with a very slight burn sensation.


----------



## CJ (Nov 3, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Up 1.2 lbs to an average weight of 200.0 lbs for the week. For the last 4 weeks, I've gained 6.3 lbs, right in line with my planned weight gain amount.

4228 Cals
450g C
260g P
160g F

Guess it's a waiting game now for my test results, before I can proceed forward. If I'm positive, I highly doubt that the wife will approve of me touching the home gym for 2 weeks, I actually think she'd lose her shit! :32 (18):

If I am, I'm thinking about keeping the Test at 400 for the 2 weeks, but dropping the Deca and starting it back up after the 2 weeks is over. But I don't know, any input/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## CJ (Nov 3, 2020)

Test result is in...... Corona virus is NOT DETECTED in me, I was just run of the mill sick. :32 (20):


----------



## rawdeal (Nov 3, 2020)

Great!   So, it's ok to kiss you again?


----------



## CJ (Nov 3, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> Great!   So, it's ok to kiss you again?



Deep tongue is mandatory. :32 (16):


----------



## DOOM (Nov 3, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> They stuck a long skinny stick waaaay up my nose. Didn't hurt at all though, mostly tickled with a very slight burn sensation.


I I’m glad to hear your negative CJ! Yeah I’ve had a handful of tests and they were all self administered self swab tests. Either way keep killing it!


----------



## CJ (Nov 3, 2020)

First workout since getting sick, still not 100%, but decent enough to get a workout in. I took it easy, lightened up the loads a bit. Tired out quickly, but all in all, was a good workout. 

On the positive side, it gave me the excuse I needed to drop the weight on some exercises and tighten up the form, especially on DB Laterals and Rear Flyes, which were getting sloppy. It's not a hit to the ego dropping weight and/or reps when you can blame it being sick. :32 (20):

Upper Body:
-Low Inc BB Bench, 3x8+: 155 x 8,8,12
-Ntrl Grip Landmine Rows, 3x8+: 8,8,20
-DB Shldr Presses, 3x12+: 40's x 12,12,13
-Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns, 3x12+: 100 x 12,12,19
-A1)Ntrl Grip Flat Skulls, 3@r8+: 40 x 15,13,11
 A2)DB Lateral Raise, 3@r8+: 20's x 16,16,13+Partials
-B1)EZ Bar Curls, 3@r8+: 45 x 13,11,12
 B2)DB Rear Flyes, 3@r8+: 20's x 15,15,16+Partials


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 3, 2020)

Damn, dude.  I'm just getting caught up after stepping away for a couple of days.  Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## CJ (Nov 4, 2020)

Leg Day:

-Leg Curls, 3@r8+: 65 x 10,9,9+Partials+Iso Hold
-Lean Back Leg Exts, 3@r8+: 115 x 16,13,17+Iso Hold
-Squats, 3x8+: 275 x 8,8,20. Fukked up again :32 (15):
-Vertical Leg Press, 3@r8: 280+2 Orange EliteFTS Bands x 16,12,11
-A1) DB Standing Calf, 3@r8+: 90 x 25,21,20. Holding the heavy DB for that many reps makes this exercise challenging. Have an alternative on its way. :32 (20):
 A2) Inc DB Hammer Curls, 3@r8+: 20's x 17,13,11


----------



## CJ (Nov 6, 2020)

Pull Day:

-Pendlay Rows, 3x8+: 155 x 8,8,12
-Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldown, 3@r8+: 120 x 12,10,8+Partials
-A1) DB Inc Curls, 3@r8+: 22.5's x 15,12,11
 A2) DB Rear Flyes, 3@r8+: 22.5's x 16,17,17+Partials 
 A3) KB Calf Raises, 3@r8+: 53 x 35,27,27

Still a little fatigued from being sick, but I'm motoring through it.


----------



## CJ (Nov 7, 2020)

Push Day:

-Low Inc DB Bench, 3x8+: 60's x 8,8,9
-Strict Press, 3x10+: 95 x 10,10,13
-BB Bench, 3@r8+: 135 x 16,11,10
-A1) Cable Tri Pressdowns, 3@r8+: 45 x 16,12,10+Partials 
 A2) DB Lateral Raises, 3@r8+: 20's x 17,15,13+Partials 

Still feeling weak, stamina is noticeably down. Hopefully next week I'll be closer to 100%, as I'll be adding sets.


----------



## CJ (Nov 8, 2020)

There will be no leg training today.

Finishing up a 13+ hour workday, and I'm nursing a pulled groin and 2 tweaked hamstrings from playing a dads vs sons football game yesterday. Made it just past halftime before I couldn't move anymore.

Hurting like a mo'fo, but it was fun, and an eye opener. I've basically become useless the last couple of years, that will be fixed.


----------



## Jin (Nov 8, 2020)

Funny how we’re the most jacked and in shape looking dudes but always either broken down from training or injured, so we can’t do things like help people move or play pick-up sports without serious discomfort. 

“If you can’t even help with the suitcases, why do you lift?”

Rest up dude.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 8, 2020)

Jin said:


> Funny how we’re the most jacked and in shape looking dudes but always either broken down from training or injured, so we can’t do things like help people move or play pick-up sports without serious discomfort.
> 
> “If you can’t even help with the suitcases, why do you lift?”
> 
> Rest up dude.



Me at work.
Everyone expects me to lift the heavy shit with no problem.
I'm like, ugh no I'm sore af from yesterday's workout and I need to save my energy for my workout later lol.


----------



## CJ (Nov 8, 2020)

Literally the 1st play, these fukkin kids run a fly route on me and I tweak the groin. Not a single play complete before injured.  :32 (18):

Broke up the pass though. Even being injured, I shut these kids down!!!  :32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 8, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Literally the 1st play, these fukkin kids run a fly route on me and I tweak the groin. Not a single play complete before injured.  :32 (18):
> 
> Broke up the pass though. Even being injured, I shut these kids down!!!  :32 (20):



Imagine if you were, say, 220lbs?


----------



## CJ (Nov 10, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Up 1.9 lbs to an average weekly weight of 201.9 lbs.

4283 Cals
422g C
276g P
163g F

I got slightly out of my planned rate of gainzzz this week, so I'll drop down to 4000 Cals to slow down the rate of weight gain, and get back into the range. 

What I do, is I plan on gaining 30 pounds in this 20 week run, so that's an average of 1.5 lbs per week gain. 

I literally plot out the 1.5 lb gain each week, connect the dots for a straight line rate of gain. I then plot a point ±0.5 lbs above each week, connect those dots, which creates a rising column.

Goal is to try to stay within that column, make adjustments as necessary. This week for example, I'm 0.2 lbs above the column, so I'll cut back the Cals just a bit to slow down the rate of weight gain, BUT STILL GAINING, so that within a week or 2 my weight will meet back up with the rising column. No mini cuts or dramatic Cals drop, just a slight turn of the steering wheel to get back in the driving lane.

Trying to keep the happy middle ground of gaining muscle vs body fat.


----------



## Trump (Nov 10, 2020)

Don’t adjust it after 1 week give it another week at least it will probably even itself out. Stop panicking every time you gain 0.2lb too much 



CJ275 said:


> Weekly Update:
> 
> Up 1.9 lbs to an average weekly weight of 201.9 lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Nov 10, 2020)

Trump said:


> Don’t adjust it after 1 week give it another week at least it will probably even itself out. Stop panicking every time you gain 0.2lb too much



It wasn't one week, it was trending up, and finally got out of range. I PROMISE that I'll still be gaining weight, there's absolutely no panic whatsoever. It's just sticking to the plan, and trusting the process. 

I will gain 30 lbs by the end of this. :32 (3):


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 10, 2020)

Hate you haven't been feeling the best CJ, hope it comes back quick for ya!


----------



## CJ (Nov 10, 2020)

Upper Body:

-Low Inc BB Bench, 3x8+: 160 x 8,8,12
-Ntrl Grip Pullups: BW x 10,8,8 
-DB Shldr Press, 4@r8+: 40's x 17,12,9,9 (+1 set from last week) 
-Wide Grip Pulldowns, 3@r8+: 105 x 17,15,11+Partials 
-A1) Flat Ntrl Grip Skulls, 3@r8+: 40 x 17,12,11
 A2) DB Lateral Raises, 3@r8+: 20's x 20,17,15+Partials 
-B1) EZ Bar Curls, 3@r8+: 45 x 17,14,12
 B2) DB Rear Flyes, 3@r8+: 20's x 20,18,18

Notes:

Still not feeling 100% stamina wise from being sick last week. 

Had to do Ntrl Pullups instead of Ntrl Landmine Rows because my hamstrings are still jakked up from football.

Added a set to DB Shldr Presses this week, and will add another next week.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 10, 2020)

Football is a bit different than bodybuilding!


----------



## CJ (Nov 11, 2020)

Decided to try to get a workout in, even though the groin and hamstrings are still hurting. 

Leg Day:

-Assault Bike: 5 minute warmup, get some blood flowing
-Leg Curls: 50 x 10,10,15.
-Lean Back Leg Exts, 3@r8+: 120 x 18,14,14+Iso Hold.
-Squats: 225 x 10,10,10.
-Vert Leg Press: Skipped. 
-A1) DB Standing Calf, 3@r8+: 100 x 25,23,24.
 A2) Inc DB Hammer Curls, 3@r8+: 20's x 19,16,16.



Notes:

-Hamstrings felt ok on Leg Curls, but I didn't push the weight or intensity of effort. 

-Squats were ok, felt a little bit in the groin, so went really light, just to do the movement pattern. 

-The Vert Leg Press was a no-go. Just warming up with no weight on it, I could feel the hammies stretching to a point that I was not comfortable with. No need to risk it, I wasn't going to be moving much weight today anyway.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 11, 2020)

Last I spoke to Rage he was tipping the scale at 205...


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 11, 2020)

Just work around the hiccups as best as you can.  Keep treating and they'll get better and you'll be ready to go 1000%.


----------



## CJ (Nov 11, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Last I spoke to Rage he was tipping the scale at 205...



Yeah, he told me. The race is on!!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 11, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Yeah, he told me. The race is on!!!!



Nothing beats some friendly competition


----------



## CJ (Nov 14, 2020)

Today's workout, Pull Day. 

-Leaning Back Wide Pronated Pulldowns, 3@r8/9: 115 x 17,15,16
-Nuetral Grip Cable Pulldowns, 4@r8+: 120 x 13,11,11,10+Partials. (added a set from last week) 
-A1) Inc DB Curls, 3@r8/9+: 22.5's x 15,12,12
-A2) DB Rear Delt Flyes, 3@r8/9+: 22.5's x 20,18,16+Partials
-A3) KB Calf Raises, 3@r8/9+: 53 x 35,25,23. On these, a 1 second pause at top and bottom, and every 10th rep I had a full 5 second hard contraction at the top. 

Notes:

-Still messed up from being sick, I can't seem to catch my breath. Feels like a mild asthma attack when I exert myself, even mildly. 

-Couldn't do my planned Pendlay Rows, my hamstring couldn't even handle a light warmup set, so I opted for the leaning back cable pulldown. I laid back almost flat, so it was close to a 90° angle of pull on the machine, wide pronated grip, elbows wide, trying to mimic the barbell row motion as much as I could. Actually felt pretty decent.


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 14, 2020)

Could ya have walking pneumonia?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 14, 2020)

I think its more of a case of pussyitis


----------



## CJ (Nov 14, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I think its more of a case of pussyitis



I want a 2nd opinion. :32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Nov 14, 2020)

Push Day:

-Low Inc DB Bench, 3@r8/9+(6-10): 60's x 12,10,10
-Strict Press, 3@r8/9+(6-10): 105 x 12,10,9
-BB Bench, 4@r8/9+(8-12): 145 x 13,11,9,8 
-A1) Cable Tri Pressdowns, 3@r8/9+: 45 x 20,15,13
 A2) DB Lateral Raises, 3@r8/9+: 22.5's x 18,17,15+Partials 


Notes:

-Added a set to BB Bench from last week. 

-Still can't shake this breathing issue. Getting winded by the end of my sets.


----------



## Jin (Nov 14, 2020)

Weird man. That’s a main symptom of Covid. And you tested negative. Just once? Those tests have false negatives. If it keeps up and there’s no other cause found you may want to get retested.


----------



## CJ (Nov 15, 2020)

Jin said:


> Weird man. That’s a main symptom of Covid. And you tested negative. Just once? Those tests have false negatives. If it keeps up and there’s no other cause found you may want to get retested.



Yeah, I've thought that too. Temperature is gone though, never lost my sense of taste. If it gets worse, or doesn't improve, I'll go to the Dr. 

I haven't had to use my inhaler in years, but I've taken a few puffs the last few days.


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 15, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I want a 2nd opinion. :32 (18):



You know the only cure for that is to grow a sack, fill it, and embrace finally becoming a man, lol.


----------



## CJ (Nov 15, 2020)

They finally felt decent enough to get in a moderate workout, so Leg Day:

-Lying Leg Curls, 3@r8/9+(6-10): 70 x 10,8,9
-Front Squats: 225 x 10,8,8
-Vertical Leg Press: 180+2 Orange Bands x 20,18,16
-A1) Single Leg Cal Raises: L x 15lbs x 16,14,12
                                                R x 53lbs x 15,14,13
-A2) DB Inc Hammer Curls, 3@r8/9+: 22.5's x 16,14,12

Notes:
-Breathing was much better today. 
-Hammy and groin still not 100%, so didn't push it. 

Took a couple of videos to shut Pickle up, he keeps bugging me for some. Enjoy my sweaty ass crack in the 2nd video.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 15, 2020)

Well you just opened yourself up to ridicule for that Valeo belt :32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Nov 15, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Well you just opened yourself up to ridicule for that Valeo belt :32 (18):



Shit. Didn't even think of that. :32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 15, 2020)

Tell wifey you want the sbd belt for Christmas 
Or shit I love the belt I recently got from Strength Shop I think it was $60


----------



## CJ (Nov 16, 2020)

You mean a Valeo belt with velcro and a quick release plastic buckle isn't high quality?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 16, 2020)

Scratch that pm me ur address and belt size i owe you a Christmas present for hooking me up with that barbell in rough times and not asking for a dime.


----------



## CJ (Nov 17, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Scratch that pm me ur address and belt size i owe you a Christmas present for hooking me up with that barbell in rough times and not asking for a dime.



I tried to decline, but he forcefully insisted. Gibs is a good dude, thank you very much!!!


----------



## CJ (Nov 17, 2020)

Weekly Check In:

Up 1.0 lbs this week to an average weigh in of 202.9 lbs. I'm now up 9.2 lbs in 6 weeks, exactly where I want to be for the planned 30 lb weight gain. 

4065 Cals 
381g C
272g P
161g F

Legs are starting to feel better, I'll be able to get in better workouts and just move more, so I'll increase the Cals a bit this upcoming week.


----------



## CJ (Nov 17, 2020)

Upper Body:

-Low Inc BB Bench, 3@r8/9+(6-10): 165 x 12,10,9. Went up in weight from last week. 
-Ntrl Pullups, 3@r8+: 11,9,8. Added a couple of reps from last week. 
-DB Shldr Presses, 5@r8/9+(8-12): 45's x 14,10,9,8,8. Went up in weight and added a set from last week. 
-Wide Cable Pulldowns, 3@r8/9+(10-15): 110 x 16,13,12+Partials. Added weight from last week.
-A1) Flat Tri Bar Skulls, 3@r8+(10-15): 45 x 15,12,11. Went up in weight from last week.
-A2) DB Lateral Raises, 3@r8+(10-15): 22.5's x 20,16,15+Partials. Went up in weight from last week. 
-B1) EZ Bar Curls, 3@r8+(8-12): 50 x 13,11,11. Went up in weight from last week. 
-B2) DB Rear Delt, 3@r8+(10-15): 22.5's x 15,14,12. Went up in weight from last week.


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 17, 2020)

Getting bigger and stronger!  Congrats, bro.


----------



## CJ (Nov 18, 2020)

Legs feel much better, ready to get back to business.

Leg Day:

-Lying Decline Leg Curls, 3@r8/9+(6-10): 65 x 12,10,9+Partials+Iso Hold. Increased reps from pre injury 
-Lying Back Leg Exts, 3@r8/9+(10-15): 125 x 20,18,14. Increased weight.
-Squats, 3@r8/9(6-10): 315 x 8,8,10. Up 40 lbs from pre injury, but different rep scheme.
-Vertical Leg Press, 3@r8/9(10-15): 280+2 Orange Bands x 12,9,7. Up 100 lbs since Sunday. Went really slow tempo on these, being extra cautious with the hamstrings and groin.
-A1) DB Standing Calf, 3@r8/9(10+): 110 x 20,18,18. Went up in weight from last week, but DB needed is too cumbersome to hold to make this effective. I have a belt/chain combo on it's way with a belt squat lever arm to attach to my rack.
-A2) DB Incline Hammer Curls, 3@r8/9+(10+): 22.5's x 15,13,14. Went up in weight from last week.

Notes:

-breathing continues to improve, so that's good. 

-Legs felt strong, but still felt the injuries in the hammies and groin. Was extra diligent about firm and tempo, to mitigate the risk of aggravating the injuries.


----------



## CJ (Nov 21, 2020)

13 hour work day, then a back workout.

Pull Day:

-Lean Back Flat Wide OH Cable Pulldowns, 3@r8/9+: 125 x 15,13,15. Went up in weight from last week. 
-Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldown, 5@r8+: 120 x 11,10,10,10,11+Partials. Added a set from last week. 
-A1) Inc DB Curls, 3@r8/9+: 25's x 12,11,11. Went up in weight. 
-A2) DB Rear Delt Flyes, 3@r8/9+: 25's x 14,14,16+Partials. Went up on weight. 
-A3) Pausing KB Calf Raises, 3@r8/9+: 53 x 41,26,28. Paused at the top of every 10th rep for a full 5 second count. Added 11 reps from last week.

Notes:

-Hamstrings still not healed enough to perform barbell rows, therefore I did the leaning back pulldowns again, trying to hit the mid/upper back as best as I could. Not as good as a BB Row, but it felt pretty decent.


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 21, 2020)

Way to put in the hard work CJ long days are hard, yet you still are kicking ass in the gym!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> 13 hour work day, then a back workout.
> 
> Pull Day:
> 
> ...



What about chest supported rows?


----------



## CJ (Nov 21, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> What about chest supported rows?



I workout at home, so no dedicated machine for that. Tried chest support with bench, it was ok with DBs, but not enough ROM with a barbell. The Pulldowns felt like the best option.

The hammies won't be hurting forever, soon it'll be back to the barbell.


----------



## CJ (Nov 22, 2020)

Push Day:

-Low Inc DB Bench, 3@r8/9+(6-10): 65's x 12,10,7. Added weight from last week. 
-Strict Press, 3@r8/9+(6-10): 110 x 12,10,8. Added weight from last week. 
-BB Bench, 5@r8+(10-15): 145 x 14,11,9,9,8. Added a set from last week.
-A1) Cable Tricep Pressdowns, 3@r8/9+(10-15): 50 x 17,13,10+Partials. Went up in weight from last week.
-A2) DB Lateral, 3@r8/9+(10-15): 25's x 16,14,10+Partials. Went up in weight from last week.

Notes:

-Had no desire to work out today, 12 hour work day, tired and beat up. I almost skipped the workout. But I decided to punch the clock, get the work in, and put in a solid effort. It's not in the plan to take unscheduled days off right now.

-Breathing is much better, definitely on the down slope of that illness. 

-My groin/adductor is still bothering me though. It hurts even when setting up on a bench. Not enough to alter my firm or setup, but painful nonetheless. Bothers me when sleeping too, so hopefully that gets better soon, especially since tomorrow is leg day. :32 (6):


----------



## Jin (Nov 22, 2020)

A great example of knowledge, discipline and results. 

Consistency is paramount. You don’t need to be motivated, you just need to get your workout done. 

Always impressive CJ.


----------



## CJ (Nov 22, 2020)

There will be no leg training session today. The adductor is still really bothering me, and there's more to be gained by just taking the day off and getting to bed early than doing just leg extensions and calfs. 

Recovery is important too.


----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Up 0.8 lbs this week to an average weigh in of 203.7 lbs. 

4537 Cals 
474g C
304g P
161g F

Lower weight gain this week is probably a carry over from last week's lighter Cal week. I've found over the years that I have about a 1 week lag when I make adjustments before I notice the effect. 

I fully expect next week that I'll pass my old high point in good weight of 205.4 lbs, not counting when I was a chubby fukker. And I'll still have 12 weeks to go on this run. 

This week will be a planned lighter workout week. Then it'll be 3 weeks of ramping up the volume via set increase until the week of Xmas, which will be another planned lighter week. 

Then it's the final 8 week push. The first 4 of those weeks will be trying to push the weight, to increase it every workout even if reps drop somewhat. The final 4 weeks I'll incorporate Rest-Pause sets to crush myself down the home stretch. 50mg of Anavar will be added the last 7 weeks. 

The road to 220 lbs.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 24, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> There will be no leg training session today. The adductor is still really bothering me, and there's more to be gained by just taking the day off and getting to bed early than doing just leg extensions and calfs.
> 
> Recovery is important too.



Hate to see you having trouble bro. Rest, and recovery are paramount at this point. Ice, and rest were my go to's for the groin before i got stupid, and tore it. Little time now prevents a long time later. Good luck


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2020)

Seems like a lot of us are injured . Always remember there is no rush make sure u heal correctly


----------



## PZT (Nov 24, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Seems like a lot of us are injured . Always remember there is no rush make sure u heal correctly



getting old fkin sucks


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 24, 2020)

Hey CJ, was wondering if you could recommend a good warmup lift/exercise  for my back and biceps day. Can be plyometrics, crossfit, etc.

Right  now I am just planning broomstick twist using 15 lb standard barbell  but don't feel like that's really going to get my blood pumping.


----------



## CJ (Nov 25, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Hey CJ, was wondering if you could recommend a good warmup lift/exercise  for my back and biceps day. Can be plyometrics, crossfit, etc.
> 
> Right  now I am just planning broomstick twist using 15 lb standard barbell  but don't feel like that's really going to get my blood pumping.



I usually stretch a little, then activate. 

My go to for back warmup is I alternate between the child's pose and cobra yoga poses. This takes my spine through flexion and extension. 

Then I do the stretch where you're sitting on the ground, you put one leg over the other, the turn your back into the direction of that leg. I know I'm explaining it poorly, but I don't know the name of the stretch.

Then I stand up, bend down and touch my toes, allowing my back to go into full flexion(banana back). Then I'll rise slowly, extending my spine vertebrae by vertebrae starting from the bottom, until I'm standing upright with my back in full flexion(arch).

From there, I'll go to the cable pulldown, and perform a bunch of activation reps where I keep my arms straight the entire , but I use the lat muscles to pull the weight up and down, getting a good stretch at the top. Then the same with a light barbell doing bentover rows, arms stay straight and I use the rhomboids/mid back to retract and protract the shoulder blades.


----------



## CJ (Nov 25, 2020)

Light Week, Total Body Day:

A1) Low Inc Bench: 165 x 8,8,8
A2) Ntrl Pullups: BW x 8,8,8
B1) DB Shldr Press: 45's x 8,8,8
B2) Wide Cable Pulldowns: 110 x 10,10,10
C1) Decline Leg Curls: 65 x 8,8,8
C2) Lean Back Leg Exts: 125 x 10,10,10
KB Standing Calf Raises: 53 x 20,20,20


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 25, 2020)

How do you work in a total body day, just curious?


----------



## CJ (Nov 25, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> How do you work in a total body day, just curious?



I don't normally, it's a light week for me this week, and I'm limited on what I can do for legs with an injured groin.

Today was very far from failure on everything, just getting the movements in.

If one were to do full body days though, I'd go with MWF or EOD, with an exercise each for lower body, upper push and upper pull, sprinkle in accessory lifts. Maybe Squats, Pullups, Presses, EZ Bar Curls on Monday. Leg Press, Rows, Bench, Lateral Raises on Wednesday. Deadlifts, Cable Pulldowns, Inc DB Bench, and Skullcrushers on Friday. 

I would personally only do that if I was on maintenance volume, and didn't want to be sore because I had other stuff going on.

5x5 program is basically a full body program as well.


----------



## CJ (Nov 29, 2020)

Light Week, Upper Body Day:

-Leaning Back Wide Pulldowns: 3x10@125
-Low Inc DB Bench: 3x8@60's
-Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns: 3x8@105
-Strict Press: 3x8@95

Just getting some movement in. I don't like my deload weeks to be complete weeks off from lifting. I stay far from failure, no fatigue gets build up, but I get practice in on the movement patterns.


----------



## CJ (Dec 1, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Up 0.8 lbs to an average weight of 204.5 lbs this week.

4169 Cals
411g C
277g P
153g F

Those numbers are NOT including Thanksgiving. Didn't track that day, it'd be a very rough guess at best, so why bother. 

Light/deload week is over, back to working hard. Finally don't feel sick anymore, it was 4 weeks of feeling off. Adductor is still bothering me, so I'll have to work around that as best as I can. 

Switching to a rotating Pull/Push/Legs split with A+B days going forward. I was trying to cram too much in on my Upper Body day, better to split it up, in my opinion.


----------



## CJ (Dec 1, 2020)

Pull Day A:

-Ntrl Grip Landmine Rows, 3x6+: 135 x 6,6,11.
-Wide Grip Pulldowns, 3@r8+(8-12): 100 x 17,15,15.
-Ntrl Grip Pulldowns, 3@r8+(10-15): 100 x 13,12,13.
-A1) EZ Bar Curls, 3@r8+(6-10): 60 x 14,11,12.
-A2) DB Rear Flyes, 3@r8+(8-12): 25's x 14,15,14+Partials 
-A3) Low Cable Belt Calf Raises, 3@r8+(15-20): 100 x 27,24,22+Partials


----------



## Sickman (Dec 1, 2020)

Gotta love back and bi day. Good work man.


----------



## CJ (Dec 2, 2020)

Push Day A:

-Low Inc BB Bench, 3x6+: 175 x 6,6,10
-Inc DB Bench, 3@r8+(6-10): 60's x 11,9,9
-DB Shldr Presses, 3@r8+(8-12): 47.5's x 10,7,7
-A1) Flat Tri Bar Skulls, 3@r8+(6-10): 50 x 13,12,11
-A2) DB Laterals, 3@r8+(10-15): 25's x 15,15(sloppy),12+Partials
-A3) Cable Crunches, 3@r8+: 50 x 20,12.  40 x 17

Next rotation, I will be adding a Backoff Set to the first exercise of today's and yesterday's workouts.


----------



## CJ (Dec 4, 2020)

Leg Day A

-A1) Decline Leg Curls, 3x6+: 70 x 6,6,13+Partials +Iso Hold 
-A2) Incline Leg Exts, 3x12+: 125 x 12,12,20
-Squats, 3x5+: 315 x 5,5,10(r8) 
-Leg Press ***skipped***
-Belt Calf Raises, accumulate 60 reps in RP style: 100 x 62 reps.
-Inc DB Hammer Curls, 3@r8+(10+): 25's x 15,9,8

Notes:

Skipped leg press to test how adductor feels with the addition of squats. Just leg exts last week was fine, didn't bother them. If squats cause no pain later tonight/tomorrow, I'll add a set of leg press back in next rotation.

Will add a backoff set on Squats next week also.


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 4, 2020)

Good to hear your adductor is feeling better.  Next time, you better get some hot cheerleader chick if you decide to play football again, lol.


----------



## CJ (Dec 5, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Good to hear your adductor is feeling better.  Next time, you better get some hot cheerleader chick if you decide to play football again, lol.



It was painful even lying down. I still feel it, but you know how groins are, they take FOREVER to heal. Just building up a little at a time, find the line where it bothers it, then stay just short of that. If all I can do is leg extensions and slightly shallow squats, that's better than nothing.

I really think the vertical leg press aggravated it good though. I can get a good amount of hip flexion at the bottom, and I don't think the groin liked that. I feel it growling just sitting in the hole on an air squat.


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 5, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> It was painful even lying down. I still feel it, but you know how groins are, they take FOREVER to heal. Just building up a little at a time, find the line where it bothers it, then stay just short of that. If all I can do is leg extensions and slightly shallow squats, that's better than nothing.
> 
> I really think the vertical leg press aggravated it good though. I can get a good amount of hip flexion at the bottom, and I don't think the groin liked that. I feel it growling just sitting in the hole on an air squat.



Yeah groins are a bitch. Maybe do some high box squats.


----------



## CJ (Dec 5, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Yeah groins are a bitch. Maybe do some high box squats.



Pretty close to what I'm doing. I'm squatting to a bench, but I'm not sitting on it. As soon as my butt lightly touches it, I stand it up. I don't deload the weight at all. Hip crease is about 2" above top of knee.


----------



## PZT (Dec 7, 2020)

#bustedgroingang

im not doing nay lower body this week lol


----------



## CJ (Dec 8, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Up 0.8 lbs this week to an average weight of 205.3 lbs. 

4673 Cals
485g C
308g P
164g F

My job is really interfering with my workout plans, I was only able to get in 3 sessions this week. The last 3 days I worked 14,14,and 13 hours.

I hope it doesn't continue like this. I can get a workout in with a 12 hour day, but 14 is too much. By the time I get home, eat and shower, if I went to bed immediately I'd only get 7 hours of sleep. I'll choose sleep every time.


----------



## Trump (Dec 8, 2020)

I get that dude if I go 30 mins over a 12 hour shift I ain’t training. For me it usually happens just enough to use them as rest days. Just keep at it big man your well on target 



CJ275 said:


> Weekly Update:
> 
> Up 0.8 lbs this week to an average weight of 205.3 lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Dec 8, 2020)

Finally got a workout in, after 4 days.

Pull Day B:
-Pendlay Rows, 3x8+, 1x12-15: 155 x 8,8,10. 115 x 18.
-Ntrl Grip Pullups, 3@r8+(6-10): BW x 8,6,8. (Pullups getting tougher for fat boy! :32 (20) 
-Wide Pulldowns w/Fat Grips, 3@r8+(10-15): 90 x 18,15,18
-A1) DB Inc Curls w/Fat Grips, 3@r8+(10-15): 20's x 15,12,12
-A2) DB Rear Flyes, 3@r8+(10-15): 25's x 15,15,13+Partials
-A3) Cable Belt Calf Raises w/Long Pauses, 3@r8+(10-15): 100 x 19,18,19


----------



## CJ (Dec 9, 2020)

Push Day B:

-Seated Strict Press, 3x6+, 1x10-12: 135 x 6,6,9. 115 x 11.
-Inc BB Bench, 3@r8+(6-10): 135 x 12,10,9.
-Flat BB Bench, 3@r8+(8-12): 135 x 13,10,10.
-A1) Cable Tri Pressdowns, 3@r9+(10-15): 55 x 13, 50 x 12, 45 x 12.
-A2) Cable Upright Rows, 3@r9+(10-15): 55 x 20,16,19.


----------



## snake (Dec 9, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> My job is really interfering with my workout plans, I was only able to get in 3 sessions this week. The last 3 days I worked 14,14,and 13 hours.
> 
> I hope it doesn't continue like this. I can get a workout in with a 12 hour day, but 14 is too much. By the time I get home, eat and shower, if I went to bed immediately I'd only get 7 hours of sleep. I'll choose sleep every time.



God bless ya CJ for putting the time in; good man!


----------



## creekrat (Dec 9, 2020)

Love the dedication.  To the training and the log.  Keep up the work CJ


----------



## CJ (Dec 11, 2020)

Leg Day B:

-A1) Leaning Back Leg Exts, 3@r8+: 135 x 18,14,16
-A2) Decline Leg Curls, 3@r8+: 70 x 13,12,12+Partials + Iso Hold.
-Front Squats, build to heavy 5: B,95,135,185,225,275,295. 
-Front Squats, Backoff Set: 225 x 10.
-B1) Single Leg Calf Raises, 3@r8+: 
 L@20lbs x 15,14,15.
 R@53lbs x 16,14,13.
-B2) DB Hammer Curls, 3@r8+: 25's x 15, 22.5's x 13, 20's x 17. 

Notes:
-Threw up in my mouth a little bit on the top set of front squats. Pre workout shake didn't taste as good on round 2.

-On Backoff Set of Front Squats, my legs weren't the limiting factor, it was cardiovascular failure that terminated the set. No bueno. I'll have to figure out if front squats just aren't great for higher rep hypertrophy work or if I'm just becoming a fat shit. :32 (20):


----------



## creekrat (Dec 11, 2020)

Keep it up brother!


----------



## CJ (Dec 14, 2020)

Pull Day A:

-Ntrl Grip Landmine Rows, 3x6+, 1x10-12: 155 x 6,6,10. 135 x 11.
-Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns, 3@r8+(8-12): 110 x 13,12,14.
-Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns, 3@r8+RP(10-15): 100 x 14,13,12-6-4+Partials 
A1) EZ Bar Curls, 3@r8+(6-10): 66lbs x 10,9,9
A2) DB Rear Flyes, 3@r8+(8-12)really resist the eccentric: 27.5's x 12,11,13
A3) Cable Calf Raises, 3@r8+(15-20)pause at top and bottom: 110 x 26,18,24. Must've messed up my count on Set 2.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2020)

Keep at it u bastard . One day u will be jacked


----------



## CJ (Dec 15, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Up 0.9 lbs to a weekly average of 206.2 lbs. 

4668 cals
452g C
306g P
164g F

I'm at the halfway point, I'm up 12.5 lbs in 10 weeks, 10 more to go. Hoping to hit 220 by the end,  it'll be tight.


----------



## Jin (Dec 15, 2020)

You eat a lot for a guy your weight. Good work.


----------



## CJ (Dec 15, 2020)

Jin said:


> You eat a lot for a guy your weight. Good work.



Still a carryover from my CF days. I was eating like it was my job back then just to maintain weight(5k+). B&J's ice cream was the base of MY food pyramid, metabolism was crazy. 

While I don't do that anymore, I get a lot of walking in at work. Looking back at the steps app on my phone (accurate???), I get on average 12,000 steps on work days.


----------



## CJ (Dec 15, 2020)

Push Day A:

-Low Inc BB Bench, 3x6+, 1x10-12: 185 x 6,6,9. 155 x 10.
-Mid Inc DB Bench, 3@r8+(6-10): 62.5's x 7,6,6. The 2 failure sets on BB Bench really took it's toll here. 
-DB Shldr Press, 3 Drop Sets, 3@r8+(6-10): 47.5's/30's x 8/6, 6/5, 5/4.
-A1) Flat Tri Bar Skulls, 3@r8+: 52.5 x 11,9,8+6 CGBP superset the last set. 
-A2) DB Lateral Raises, 3@r8+, resist the eccentric: 25's x 12,12,11+Partials
-A3) Cable Rope Crunches, 3@r8+: 50 x 28, 40 x 31,28.


----------



## CJ (Dec 16, 2020)

First good leg workout in awhile. Adductor/groin finally felt able to be pushed a bit.

Leg Day A:

-A1) Decline Leg Curls, 3@r8+: 75 x 12,10,9+Partials+Iso Hold
-A2) Lean Back Leg Exts, 3@r8+: 140 x 15,14,11+Partials+Iso Hold
-High Bar Squats, build to heavy 5: 95,135,185,225,275,315, 335x6(rpe 8/9)
-High Bar Squats, backoff sets, 3x10: 275 x 10,10,10(rpe 8/9)
-Vertical Leg Press, feet close, 3@r8+: 230lbs+2 Orange Bands x 15,13,11. (slowish controlled tempo)
-Belt Calf Raises, accum 70 reps in Rest-Pause style: 100 lbs x 70 reps. 
-DB Hammer Curls, 3@r8+: 27.5's x 15, 25's x 10, 22.5's x 9


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 16, 2020)

Good news!  That area has been nagging you for a while now.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Dec 18, 2020)

Your avatar gives me life


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 18, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> Your avatar gives me life



Is that someone famous or some random bipolar college professor?


----------



## CJ (Dec 18, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Is that someone famous or some random bipolar college professor?



I thought it was a sheepdog.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 18, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I thought it was a sheepdog.



I'm sure he/she/they get that a lot.


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 18, 2020)

I thought it was Ronnie James Dio in drag


edit: it's been changed


----------



## Voyagersixone (Dec 18, 2020)

I like the new one better. Woof


----------



## Voyagersixone (Dec 18, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Is that someone famous or some random bipolar college professor?



that’s such a good question


----------



## CJ (Dec 19, 2020)

Condensed my workout to make it more time efficient. Did 2 main compound lifts, lots of hard sets. Supersetted a few accessory lifts afterwards. 

I won't let my work schedule prevent me from training. Workout took 44 mins, not including warmup.

NEW PULL DAY B:

-Pendlay Rows, 6@r8+(6-12): 155 x 12,10,9,8,8,10
-Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns, 3@r8+(8-12): 100 x 16, 110 x 12,12+Partials

-A1) DB Inc Curls w/Fat Grips, 3@r8+(10-15): 20's x 15,13,13
-A2) DB Rear Flyes, resist eccentric, 3@r8+(10-15): 25's x 15,12,12+Partials
-A3) Pausing Cable Calf Raises, 3@r8+: 110 x 23,20,19


----------



## Sickman (Dec 20, 2020)

Keep on grinding brother. Good work


----------



## CJ (Dec 20, 2020)

Push Day B:

-Mid Inc BB Bench, 3@r8+(6-10): 185 x 8,6,5. Felt heavy today, whatevs.
-Low Inc DB Bench, 3@r8+(8-12): 50's x 12,10,8
-Seated Strict Press, 3@r8+(8-12): 95 x 12,11,10

-A1) Cable Tri Pressdowns, 3@r8+(10-15): 55x13, 50x15, 45x14
-A2) DB Laterals, resist eccentric, 3@r8+(10-15): 25's x 13(sloppy), 20's x 14, 14+Partials
-A3) Cable Abs, 3@r8+: 50 x 25, 40 x 30,24.

Workout took 42 minutes, very time efficient.


----------



## CJ (Dec 22, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Average weekly weigh on of 206 lbs, which is DOWN 0.2 lbs from the week prior.

5,070 Cals
540g C
331g P
167g F

I'm just going to chalk it up as being one of those weird weeks that happen. There's no way that 5k Cals isn't enough to grow, so I'm not going to worry, I'll just keep plugging along.

To be transparent, weekly Cals would've been about 4,800 if I didn't crush a box of Pop Tarts and some Xmas cookies yesterday. That skewed the totals a bit, but wouldn't have shown up on the scale yet.


----------



## CJ (Dec 22, 2020)

Leg Day B:

Absolute quads destroyer. My knees were buckling like Bambi on ice. Almost hit the deck between sets a couple of times after the goblet squats. 

-Leg Press, feet close, slow and controlled, 3@r8+(10-15): 280+2 Orange Bands x 15,13,12. (Add 20 lbs next week) 
-Squats, high bar, 3x6-8: 275 x 8,8,12. (too light, guessed wrong, add 20 lbs next week)

-A1) Goblet Squats, heels elevated, no lockout/constant tension, deep as possible, slowish tempo, 3@r8+: 53 x 25,20,18. Still waiting for my belt squat attachment to arrive. 
-A2) Decline Leg Curls, 3@r8+: 75 x 11,9,6+Partials+Iso Hold. 

-B1) Single Leg Calf Raises, 3@r8+:
  L: 25 x 15,16,16
  R: 53 x 16,15,15
-B2) Inc DB Hammer Curls, 3@r8+(10-15): 27.5's x 13, 25's x 11, 22.5's x 11

Workout took 58 mins, not including the warmup.


----------



## The Tater (Dec 23, 2020)

Strong work CJ!


----------



## CJ (Dec 24, 2020)

Relatively short (11 hours) work day on Christmas Eve, so I was able to sneak in a workout. Merry Christmas to all you big sum'bitches!!!

Pull Day A:

-Ntrl Grip Landmine Rows, 3x8+, 1x12-15: 145 x 8,8,10.  115 x 13.
-Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns, 3@r8+(8-12): 110 x 14,12,12.
-Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns, 3@r8+(8-12): 110 x 12,11,12.

-A1) EZ Bar Curls, 3@r8+(10-15): 60 x 15,12,12.
-A2) DB Rear Delt Flyes, resist eccentric, 3@r8+(10-15): 25's x 12,12,9+Partials.
-A3) Cable Calf Raises, 3@r8+(15-20): 120 x 26,22,23.

I've been tweaking my programming around too much lately, tough to tell if I'm progressing with all the changes I keep making. One of the bad habits I get into. 

Starting this rotation, I'm not changing anything for the next 8 weeks at least. It'll give me a better perspective if I'm making progress or not.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 24, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Still a carryover from my CF days. I was eating like it was my job back then just to maintain weight(5k+). B&J's ice cream was the base of MY food pyramid, metabolism was crazy.
> 
> While I don't do that anymore, I get a lot of walking in at work. Looking back at the steps app on my phone (accurate???), I get on average 12,000 steps on work days.



I have to ask. What is CF?


----------



## CJ (Dec 24, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have to ask. What is CF?



Don't make me say it. It's a shameful time in my past.... (crossfit) :32 (7):


----------



## CJ (Dec 25, 2020)

Got in an Xmas workout before the bourbon started flowing... 

Push Day A:

-Low Inc BB Bench, 3x6+, 1x10-12: 190 x 6,6,10. 155 x 12 
-Mid Inc DB Bench, 3@r8+(8-12): 55's x 9,7,7. I'm just fried after BB Bench. 
-SS) Cable Upright Rows, 3@r8+(10-15): 70 x 13,12,12
-SS) DB Shoulder Press, 3,x Max(5+): 40's x 6,4,6. Took a 30 second break the last set, will do that going forward. This fukked my shoulders up, great pump.

-A1) Flat Tri Bar Skulls,, 3@r8+(10-15): 45 x 17,12,11.
-A2) Cable Ab Crunches, 3@r7+: 50 x 28, 40 x 30,25.
-A3) Cable Calf Raises, 3@r8+(10-15): 150 x 22,20,17.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 25, 2020)

Damn dude, you and Jen making us all look bad getting a workout in on Christmas day :32 (18):


----------



## Trump (Dec 25, 2020)

Get a life CJ ha ha


----------



## CJ (Dec 25, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Damn dude, you and Jen making us all look bad getting a workout in on Christmas day :32 (18):



Well Santa didn't bring me the gainzzz I asked for, but he did get me this sweet pulldown attachment for my cable machine...


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 26, 2020)

Oh I'm so jealous !!! Those attachments look awesome


----------



## CJ (Dec 26, 2020)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> Oh I'm so jealous !!! Those attachments look awesome



I was using double spongy grips for pulldowns, I can feel my back much more with this new attachment. I think I'm going to like it a lot. It's really heavy too, high quality.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 26, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Well Santa didn't bring me the gainzzz I asked for, but he did get me this sweet pulldown attachment for my cable machine...


They got these at my gym Like 3 dif sizes love these grip is perfect


----------



## ATLRigger (Dec 26, 2020)

I don’t get it.  Where do ur hands go?


----------



## CJ (Dec 26, 2020)

Christmas Cookies!!! :32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16):


----------



## Jin (Dec 26, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I don’t get it.  Where do ur hands go?



Right? Nowhere in the instructions do they even mention hands.


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 27, 2020)

Good stuff bro.  




CJ275 said:


> Christmas Cookies!!! :32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16):


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Dec 27, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Christmas Cookies!!! :32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16):




Nice man.  Appear to be getting those huge gainzz.


----------



## CJ (Dec 27, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Nice man.  Appear to be getting those huge gainzz.



Or fatzzz.... To be determined. :32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Dec 27, 2020)

Leg Day A:

-Vertical Leg Press, feet close, slow negatives, 3x10+: 300 + 2 Orange Bands x 10,10,20. (too light, +30 lbs next time)
-Squats, high bar, 3x5+, 1x10-12: 315 x 5,5,11. (too light, +20 lbs next time), Backoff Set: 275 x 14.
-Leg Extensions, leaning back, 1 all out set, 1x15-20 + Partials + Iso Hold: 110 x 15 full + 5 partials + 10 second iso hold. 
-Cable Calf Raises, accumulate 50 reps in one Rest-Pause set: 110 x 52 reps. 
-A1) Decline Leg Curls, 3@r8+: 75 x 13,10,8+5 partials + 10 second iso hold. 
-A2) DB Hammer Curls, 3@r8+: 27.5's x 16, 25's x 12, 22.5's x 14.


----------



## Sickman (Dec 28, 2020)

Good stuff, my legs would be like jello after that lol.


----------



## CJ (Dec 29, 2020)

Pull Day B:

-Pendlay Rows, 3x8+, 1x12-15: 155 x 8,8,11.   135 x 14.
-Neutral Grip Cable Pulldowns, 3@r8+(6-10): 115 x 12,12,13.
-Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns, 3@r8+(8-12): 100 x 15,12,14+ 5 Partials.

-A1) Inc DB Curls, w/Fat Gripz, 3@r8+(10-15): 22.5's x 11, 20's x 12,11
-A2) DB Rear Delt Flyes, 3@r8+(10-15): 25's x 14,12,12+ 4 Rear Delt Rows 
-A3) Cable Calf Raises, long pauses, 3ar8+: 120 x 23,19,20


----------



## CJ (Dec 29, 2020)

Weekly Update:

Up 2.2 lbs this week to an average weight of 208.2 lbs. Overall, I'm up 14.5 lbs in 12 weeks. 

4618 Cals 
446g C
305g P
166g F

Big jump in weight was from last week's 5,000 Cal average. That was too much, there's was a stretch where for 7 put of10 days, I was above 5k Cals. Felt like shit, took a few days to sort itself out. I tend to have a one week delay when I make changes, before I see the results.


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 29, 2020)

CJ, I think after this one you'll be able to stay above 200 easy.


----------



## CJ (Dec 29, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> CJ, I think after this one you'll be able to stay above 200 easy.



I hope so, 8 more weeks of actively trying to gain. Should get close to another 10 pounds.


----------



## CJ (Dec 29, 2020)

It was supposed to be a day off from work, but I picked up an extra shift. Wasn't a long day, so I was able to sneak in a workout...

Push Day B:

-Mid Inc BB Bench, 3x6+, 1x10-12: 185 x 6,6,7. 135 x 11.
-Low Inc DB Bench, 3@r8+(6-10): 55's x 8,7,7.

-A1) DB Lateral Raises, 3@r8+(10-15): 20's x 13,13,12+Partials 
-A2) BB Strict Press, 3@r8+(6-10): 95 x 7,6,6
-A3) Cable Calf Raises, 3@r8+(15-20): 150 x 21,19,17

-B1) Cable Tricep Pressdowns, 3@r8+(10-15): 60 x 14, 55 x 11, 50 x 11.
-B2) Cable Ab Crunches, 3@r8+: 50 x 27, 45 x 25, 40 x 18.

Notes:

My shoulders are just smoked after chest work. The weight I have to use is mildly embarrassing. 

I may have to do a dedicated shoulders day in the future, to get them the work they need without being an afterthought.


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 29, 2020)

Dammit CJ, good work!!!!! Solid progress!!!!


----------



## CJ (Dec 30, 2020)

Snuck in a shoulders workout to see if it felt better, vs being done after chest or back. I liked it, definitely felt much better, got a decent pump, actually felt like the muscles were being worked.

I didn't do any pressing movements, only flyes/raises, as I did several pressing movements yesterday. Felt like it'd give my joints a little break. 

Shoulders:

-Bentover DB Rear Delt Flyes, 3@r8+(15-20): 20's x 22,18,16 + a few rear delt rows to finish off.
-DB Lateral Raises, 3@r8+(10-15): 20's x 16,15,11 + 4 more with a little momentum. 
-DB Front Raises, 3@r8+(10-15): 15's x 18,15,12 + a few partials to burn it out. 

-A1) Single Leg Calf Raises, 3@r8+:
  L: 25 lbs x 20,18,16 + bodyweight to failure
  R: 53 lbs x 20,18,15 + bodyweight to failure
-A2) Cable Ab Crunches, 3@r8+: 50 x 32, 45 x 22, 40 x 27


----------



## CJ (Jan 1, 2021)

Starting the New Year off properly.... 

Leg Day:

-Vertical Leg Press, feet and knees close, 3@r8+(10-15): 300lbs + 2 Orange Bands x 17,13,12.
-Squats, high bar, 3x8+: 295lbs x 8,8,12.

-A1) Goblet Squats, heels elevated and feet close, no lockout at the top, constant tension and movement, 3@r8+(10+): 60lbs x 25,20,16. Should've done a few more reps the last set, I pussed out. Didn't push through the burning pain. 
-A2) Decline Leg Curls, 3@r8+: 77.5lbs x 11,9, forgot to do the last set. By the time I realized, I had put away all the equipment and weights. Dipshit. 

-B1) Cable Calf Raises, 3@r8+(15-20): 150lbs x 24,19,18.
-B2) DB Hammer Curls, 3@r9+(10-15): 30's x 14, 27.5's x 13, 25' s 15.

Those Goblet Squats after leg presses and squats are an awful/awesome way to destroy the last little bit of the quads. I dread them, yet love them so!!! :32 (16):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 1, 2021)

Good job bro!


----------



## simplesteve (Jan 1, 2021)

Ooof I need to hit back at it.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 1, 2021)

Get it brother.  You going to be able to push in the clutch tomorrow or do you have one of those automatic rigs?


----------



## CJ (Jan 1, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Get it brother.  You going to be able to push in the clutch tomorrow or do you have one of those automatic rigs?



I only drive 'em, I don't buy' em. That's all I'm saying 'bout that! :32 (7):


----------



## CJ (Jan 3, 2021)

Chest Day:

-Mid Inc DB Bench, 3x6+, 1x10-12: 70's x 6,6,9. 55's x 9.
-Low Inc DB Bench, 3@r8+(6-10): 50's x 10,9,9. Adjusted the angle from what I had been doing, slapped a 45# bumper plate under the foot of the bench while it was at it's lowest Incline setting.

-A1) DB Lateral Raises, 3@r9+: 40's x 20, 20's x 15,15+5 Partials. 1st set I was trying sonething I saw on a John Meadows video. He recommended heavy partials, so I tried them. I didn't feel them at all, so I went back to traditional full ROM.
-A2) Cable Calf Raises: 180x20, 210x15, 225x14

-B1) Flat Tri Bar Skulls, 3@r9+(10-15): 50x16, 45x12,40x14.
-B2) Cable Crunches, 3@r8+: 50x33, 45x25, 40x30.


----------



## CJ (Jan 3, 2021)

Chest Day:

-Mid Inc DB Bench, 3x6+, 1x10-12: 70's x 6,6,9. 55's x 9.

-Low Inc DB Bench, 3@r8+(6-10): 50's x 10,9,9. Adjusted the angle from what I had been doing, slapped a 45# bumper plate under the foot of the bench while it was at it's lowest Incline setting.

-A1) DB Lateral Raises, 3@r9+: 40's x 20, 20's x 15,15+5 Partials. 1st set I was trying sonething I saw on a John Meadows video. He recommended heavy partials, so I tried them. I didn't feel them at all, so I went back to traditional full ROM.
-A2) Cable Calf Raises: 180x20, 210x15, 225x14

-B1) Flat Tri Bar Skulls, 3@r9+(10-15): 50x16, 45x12,40x14.
-B2) Cable Crunches, 3@r8+: 50x33, 45x25, 40x30.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Jan 4, 2021)

I love John meadows intensity techniques, but I never felt those heavy partials either when I tried them .


----------



## CJ (Jan 4, 2021)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> I love John meadows intensity techniques, but I never felt those heavy partials either when I tried them .



Yeah, some of the stuff he recommends is hit or miss with me. I just assume I'm not advanced enough to benefit from them yet. Honestly, I'm still at the point where I only need to pretty much do the basics, do them well, and work on getting stronger.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 4, 2021)

Seth Feroce is the same way CJ.  He talks about what he calls "trifectas" which are 2 half reps for the primary movers followed by a full rep and all that counts as 1.  Hit or miss with me on the partials but I can really feel it on chest exercises.  Have to be in the zone though.


----------



## CJ (Jan 4, 2021)

Back Day!!!!

-Pendlay Rows, 3x8+, 1x12-15: 160x8,8,12. 135x13.

-Ntrl Grip Pulldowns, 3@r8+(6-10)+ 1x12-15: 125x13,12,12.  100x16.

-OH Grip Wide Pulldowns, 3@r8+(8-12): 105x14,13,13+Partials

-A1) Inc DB Curls, w/Fat Grips, 3@r8+(10-15): 20's x 14,12,11.
-A2) Long Pause Cable Calf Raises, 3@r8+: 130x27, 20,17.


----------



## CJ (Jan 5, 2021)

Weekly Update:

Up 0.2 lbs for the week to an average weight of 208.4 lbs. 

4219 Cals 
466g C
294g P
129g F

The we started off great, then went downhill. Going through a very stressful period at home right now, it actually caused me stomach "issues" the last 4 days. My weight has steadily dropped from the 209's to the 207's as the week went on. 

Not an excuse, just a reason. Hopefully it'll all be back on track soon.


----------



## Jin (Jan 5, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Weekly Update:
> 
> Up 0.2 lbs for the week to an average weight of 208.4 lbs.
> 
> ...



I’m calling semantics and bullshit on the excuse vs. reason statement. 

Get it together man:32 (13):


----------



## PZT (Jan 5, 2021)

keep pushing brother


----------



## CJ (Jan 6, 2021)

Leg Day!!! 

-Vertical Leg Press, feet and knees close, slow eccentric, 3@r8+(10-15): 320lbs + 2 Orange Bands x 14,12,10.  *legs are painfully burning for about 15 seconds after each set ends. Last set was pretty damn close to failure, if it wasn't there already. Any extra reps would've been a coin flip at best. 

-Squats, high bar, 3x8+: 305 lbs x 8,8,10. *Last set i took it to the final good rep that I had. 

-A1) Decline Leg, 3@r8+: 77.5 lbs x 12,9,6+6 Partials + 10 second Iso Hold. 
-A2) Goblet Squats, feet close, deep as possible, no lockout, constant tension, 3@r8+(10+): 70lbs  x 25, 80 lbs x 14,13. *bumped weight the final 2 sets, 20+ reps was getting annoying. 

-B1) Cable Calf Raises, 3@r8+(15-20): 160 lbs x 21,20,17.
-B2) DB Hammer Curls, 3@r8+(10-15): 30's x 14, 27.5's x 12, 25's x 13.


----------



## CJ (Jan 8, 2021)

Shoulders/Arms Day:

-DB Rear Delt Flyes, 3@r8+(15-20): 22.5's x 17,15,12 + a few R. Delt Rows to finish.

-DB Lateral Raises, 3@r8+(10-15): 22.5's x 13,13,10+5 w/momentum.

-High Incline BB Pin Press, chin height, 3@r8+(6-10): 115 x 10,10,9.

-A1) DB Front Raises, 3@r8+(10-15): 15's x 20,15,13+3 Partials. 
-A2) Rope Tricep Pressdowns, 3@r8+(10-15): 40 x 16,15,11+Partials. 
-A3) EZ Bar Spider Curls, 3@r8+(10-15): 40 x 13,13,12+7 Full Standing Curls. 

-DB Lateral Raises, single burnout set: 15's x 20 reps.


----------



## Jin (Jan 9, 2021)

For the, uh, neophytes among us: what’s the benefit and execution of the Pinpress?


----------



## CJ (Jan 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> For the, uh, neophytes among us: what’s the benefit and execution of the Pinpress?



I had just been seeing Joe Bennett and John Meadows doing it lately, they were speaking of the added risk of shoulder injury if you go all the way to the body, and there not really being a need to do so anyway, so I just wanted to try it out.

Honestly, I didn't like it as much as a regular press, but it wasn't bad...just different.


----------



## CJ (Jan 9, 2021)

Execution: I set the safeties of my rack at chin height, and it's simply a dead-stop press off the safeties.


----------



## CJ (Jan 9, 2021)

Back Day:

-Pendlay Rows, 3x8+, 1x12-15: 165 x 8,8,9. 135 x 13.

-Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns, 3@r8+(6-10), 1x12-15: 135 x 13,10,11. 105 x 15.

-Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns, 3@r8+(8-12): 110 x 14,12,12 + Partials.

-A1) Incline DB Curls, fat grips, 3@r9+(10-15): 20's x 15,11,11.
-A2) Cable Calf Raises w/pauses , 3@r9+: 140 x 26,19,16.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 10, 2021)

You still digging that cable attachment you got from Santa?


----------



## CJ (Jan 10, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> You still digging that cable attachment you got from Santa?



I love that thing!!! Highly recommend it.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I had just been seeing Joe Bennett and John Meadows doing it lately, they were speaking of the added risk of shoulder injury if you go all the way to the body, and there not really being a need to do so anyway, so I just wanted to try it out.
> 
> Honestly, I didn't like it as much as a regular press, but it wasn't bad...just different.



OH Pin Presses are one of my favorite OH lifts.  Helps teach you to really get tight to press overhead and doing it from a dead stop each time makes it difficult.  Don't forget to squeeze those glutes when you perform them.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 10, 2021)

You're a hard worker, CJ. But reading your workouts sometimes is like figuring out a math assignment. Haha keep killing it brother.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 10, 2021)

Cj how'd the belt squat attachment going?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 10, 2021)

Waiting for the juicy pics of u in ur new stringers and weight belt post workout :32 (12):


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 10, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Waiting for the juicy pics of u in ur new stringers and weight belt post workout :32 (12):



Yeah seriously this fuker ain't posting shit for pics or vids. 
Rude :32 (9):


----------



## CJ (Jan 10, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Cj how'd the belt squat attachment going?



Still waiting.... Over 2 months later. There were some manufacturing delays. But even then, the shipping date they gave me came and went. 

Finally got a shipping number 8 days ago, but it has yet to actually leave their business.


----------



## CJ (Jan 10, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Yeah seriously this fuker ain't posting shit for pics or vids.
> Rude :32 (9):



You're not missing much. No amazing transformation going on, just a mix of lean tissue and body fat being added.


----------



## Jin (Jan 10, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Yeah seriously this fuker ain't posting shit for pics or vids.
> Rude :32 (9):



#toosexxxy4U


----------



## CJ (Jan 12, 2021)

Chest Day:

-Mid Inc DB Bench: 72.5's x 6,6,8

-Low Inc DB Bench: 52.5's x 9,8,8

-High Inc BB Press: 115 x 10,9,9

Accessory Lifts Supersets:
-A1) Tricep Bar Skulls: 52.5 x 12, 47.5 x 12, 42.5 x 12
-A2) DB Lateral Raises, hold at the top: 16's x 16,15,12+3 w/no hold to burn out. 
-A3) Cable Calf Raises: 180 x 22,16,20


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 12, 2021)

Seems you are doing calves every day.  How is the leg that you had the injury to responding?


----------



## CJ (Jan 12, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Seems you are doing calves every day.  How is the leg that you had the injury to responding?



Definitely been doing them more frequently. I'm pretty sure the calf on the good leg has grown a little bit, but I can't notice anything on the bad leg. 

It's such a big difference in size and shape between the two, maybe I'm just not noticing, but gun to my head, I'd say it hasn't grown.

I really should've measured them.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 12, 2021)

Calves are so 1994 bro


----------



## CJ (Jan 12, 2021)

Weekly Update:

Up 1.0 lbs for the week to an average weight of 209.4 lbs. 

4718 Cals 
486g C
293g P
169g F

The scale had slowed to a crawl for a couple weeks, and the beginning of this week looked bad too, so I jumped the Cals up to over 5,000 the last 5 days of the week to get it moving again. I didn't include those 2 weigh ins because they were so low, I just pretended they never happened.

I'll be eating 5,000 Cals for the remainder of this weight gain phase. Still have 6 weeks to go, so a good final push.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 12, 2021)

What does a 5000 calorie day look like?  How much of that are you having to chew versus getting in liquid form?  I know I've seen you post your diet before but I can't remember what all it entailed.


----------



## CJ (Jan 12, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> What does a 5000 calorie day look like?  How much of that are you having to chew versus getting in liquid form?  I know I've seen you post your diet before but I can't remember what all it entailed.



Well yesterday had 1800 Cals in cinnamon chip muffins!!!  :32 (16):

But I've lowered my veggie intake, because it just takes up too much space. Also started a little junk food, like the muffins, and ice cream/sherbert is probably going to be a daily thing going forward.

I also have an intra workout shake that's close to 1,000 Cals, which is ground up oats, protein powder, and skim milk.

And rice. Sooooooo much rice. An insane amount of rice. I've had 270g (before cooking) of rice in some meals. It hurts.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 12, 2021)

I remember seeing that diet for a day that you sent me with all the macros.  DL, it's a lot!!!  I'm very curious about the belt squat.  Seems like you can get more iso work done, especially with the glutes.  Almost like a cross between a squat and hip thrusts


----------



## CJ (Jan 12, 2021)

creekrat said:


> I remember seeing that diet for a day that you sent me with all the macros.  DL, it's a lot!!!  I'm very curious about the belt squat.  Seems like you can get more iso work done, especially with the glutes.  Almost like a cross between a squat and hip thrusts



Belt squat still isn't in, been almost 3 months, pissing me off!!!

Idea though is to get more quad work in without having to load up the spine, give the back a break, and have the limiting factor be my quads. Be able to push hard without the fear of dying under a heavy barbell if I fail.


----------



## CJ (Jan 13, 2021)

Leg Day.... Love it and Hate it.

-Vertical Leg Press, feet and knees close: 320 lbs + 2 Orange Bands x 16,13,12. Quads feel so full at the end of each set, like they're going to split right through the skin. Hurts, but is awesome!!!

-Squats, high bar: 315 lbs x 5,5,10. Took the last set to technical failure, or 1 rep shy.

Accessory Supersets:
-A1) Goblet Squats, heels elevated: 80 lbs x 22,18,16. As deep as possible, only come 3/4 of the way up. Quads are burning!!!!! 
-A2) Decline Leg Curls: 75 lbs x 10,8,7+5 Partials + 0:10 Iso Hold. Less reps, but better form. 

Extra Back+Bis work:
-B1) Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns: 140 lbs x 15,10,10.
-B2) DB Hammer Curls: 30's x 12, 27.5's x 9, 25's x 10.


----------



## mediocre1645 (Jan 13, 2021)

Solid progress! Up over 15 lbs in what, 12 weeks or so? How much has your bf changed thus far?

Respect on the diet, I do not miss eating that much. You have the added benefit of being able to cut on quite a few calories when you're ready. Well done


----------



## CJ (Jan 13, 2021)

mediocre1645 said:


> Solid progress! Up over 15 lbs in what, 12 weeks or so? How much has your bf changed thus far?
> 
> Respect on the diet, I do not miss eating that much. You have the added benefit of being able to cut on quite a few calories when you're ready. Well done



I'm up 16 lbs in 14 weeks. Tough to tell on bf, as I'm walking around stuffed all day feeling like a fatty. But when I wake up in the mornings, I feel like I look pretty ok. I'd be very happy if half were actual muscle tissue, the rest water and fat.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm up 16 lbs in 14 weeks. Tough to tell on bf, as I'm walking around stuffed all day feeling like a fatty. But when I wake up in the mornings, I feel like I look pretty ok. I'd be very happy if half were actual muscle tissue, the rest water and fat.



I've noticed the same when eating like this. I usually lose 2 lbs in water weight over the course of the night getting up to piss.


----------



## CJ (Jan 13, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I've noticed the same when eating like this. I usually lose 2 lbs in water weight over the course of the night getting up to piss.



Sooooo many bathroom trips and night sweats. I've had to change clothes in the middle of the night a few times because I sweat through everything. And since starting Deca, it smells...different. The ol' lady said that she's noticed I smell different too.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 13, 2021)

You'll wake up less times throughout the night if you breathe through your nose and not your mouth.


----------



## CJ (Jan 13, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> You'll wake up less times throughout the night if you breathe through your nose and not your mouth.



Wish I could, the damn wife likes the heat turned up to inferno, and we have forced hot air. My nasal passages get all jammed up and dried out, completely useless.

And when I forget to turn on the humidifier, like last night, I snore like a monster.

I've had dreams where I'm in a desert, trying to drink sand because I'm so dried out. It's awful. Grounds for a divorce!!!!


----------



## CJ (Jan 14, 2021)

213.6 lbs on the scale this morning.

I brought FOUR lunches to work with me today. 

Shit's getting serious. :32 (1):


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> 213.6 lbs on the scale this morning.
> 
> I brought FOUR lunches to work with me today.
> 
> Shit's getting serious. :32 (1):









10char....


----------



## CJ (Jan 16, 2021)

Shoulders/Arms Day:

-DB Shoulder Presses: 60's x 12,9,7
-DB Lateral Raises: 20's x 16,13,12 + Partials 
-DB Rear Flyes: 20's x 22,18,19
-DB Front Raises: 15's x 23,18,15 + Alternating Partials

Assistance Supersets, minimal rest in between:

-A1) Tricep Rope Pressdowns: 40 x 18,10,8 + Partials
-A2) DB Inc Curls w/Fat Gripz: 20's x 17,14,12
-A3) Pushups: 15,10,9


----------



## CJ (Jan 16, 2021)

Up just over 20 lbs so far, 214.8 lbs this morning. Lost one belt size, definitely a little squishy, but all in all I'm pretty happy with the progress so far. 6 more weeks to go!!!


----------



## CJ (Jan 16, 2021)

Back Day:

Main Lifts:
-Pendlay Rows: 155 x 10,10,12
-Wide Cable Pulldowns: 120 x 15,13,12
-Nuetral Grip Landmine Rows: 115 x 10,8,11

Accessory Supersets:
-A1) EZ Bar Curls: 60 x 15,13,13
-A2) DB Shrugs, hold at top: 60's x 20,20 - 70's x 20

B1) Leg Extensions, leaning back: 115 x 20,20,19
B2) Belt Calf Raises: 150 x 26,20,18


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 16, 2021)

Looking badass man! 

What were you using those straps for?


----------



## CJ (Jan 16, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Looking badass man!
> 
> What were you using those straps for?



For the DB Shrugs. Was holding them at the top for a decent bit and doing higher reps, so didn't want grip to come into play at all.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 16, 2021)

Lookin good man.  Doesn't look like you'll lose much on a cut if you keep this up.  

I've been using straps for shrugs and back work so I can focus on the muscle I'm trying to hit instead of worrying about my grip


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 17, 2021)

No pics of the wheelz?


----------



## CJ (Jan 17, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> No pics of the wheelz?



Not tonight, I'm in bed eating ice cream. :32 (16):


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2021)

Nice work man. I'm sure you have a plan to follow beyond the 6 weeks to maintain


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 17, 2021)

You look a lot different than you did back in the summer.  I think you were 190something then.


----------



## CJ (Jan 17, 2021)

Seeker said:


> Nice work man. I'm sure you have a plan to follow beyond the 6 weeks to maintain



At least 3 solid months of trying like hell to hold onto as much weight as I can. No slacking off on the training or food.


----------



## CJ (Jan 17, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> You look a lot different than you did back in the summer.  I think you were 190something then.



Yup, low 190's. I'm up about 20 lbs from then, let's see if I can get 10 more down the home stretch.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Yup, low 190's. I'm up about 20 lbs from then, let's see if I can get 10 more down the home stretch.



I'd say you're doing the right things to get 10 more.  Laying in bed eating ice cream is a solid strategy I would imagine.


----------



## CJ (Jan 18, 2021)

Chest focus day:

Main Lifts:

-Mid Inc DB Bench: 75's x 6,6,9. I went up in weight and added a rep. I'll increase again next session. 

-Slight Inc DB Bench: 52.5's x 10,9,10. Added 4 total reps from last session. Maxed out the rep range, so I'll increase the weight next session. 

-High Inc BB Press: 115 x 12,10,9. Added 3 total reps and maxed out the rep range, will add weight next session. 

Accessory Superset:

-A1) Flat Tricep Bar Skulls: 52.5 x 13, 47.5 x 13, 42.5 x 14. Added 4 total reps from last workout. 

-A2) DB Lateral Raises, hold at top: 16's x 17,16,15+5 w/momentum. Added 5 total reps, will add weight next. 

-A3) Cable Calf Raises: 190 x 23, 175 x 20, 160 x 21. Use a different load scheme from last time. Dropped weight instead of same weight each set, to keep reps similar. 

Notes:
So sick of food. I've eaten around 5,000 Cals for 8 of the last 9 days. It's actually causing breathing to be labored a bit, because I'm so full!  :32 (18):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> So sick of food. I've eaten around 5,000 Cals for 8 of the last 9 days. It's actually causing breathing to be labored a bit, because I'm so full!  :32 (18):



Can relate.

Any suggestions for dealing with the heavier dumbells when you're doing presses with them?

I noticed you started off with db's in a low rep range. I'm recovering from some tendinitis so that would really stress my forearms. I purposely avoid it, usually by doing any db work as an accessory lift with a higher rep range, after my heavier compound lifts.

I guess I kind of swing them into the right position, but even with 55's that gets a little tricky for me. Forearms are getting better though, so I might want to try some heavier db presses one of these days.


----------



## CJ (Jan 18, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Can relate.
> 
> Any suggestions for dealing with the heavier dumbells when you're doing presses with them?
> 
> ...



I pretty much do this... 





I have adjustable DB handles, so it's tricky with the post sticking out, but if I keep a bigger plate at the end it gives me more surface area for my knees to utilize.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 18, 2021)

I do the same CJ.  Wife told me my vooodoo bands arrived today so hopefully that helps with the elbows some


----------



## CJ (Jan 18, 2021)

A decision must be made.... Spaghetti squash or Wildberry sherbert? :32 (20):


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2021)

Weekly Update:

Up 4.0 lbs to an average weigh in of 213.4 lbs. This was a crazy week, obviously a lot of water retention. I'd like to call it a Fun Week, but it was anything but. That much food wasn't fun at all, and is unsustainable. I ran into gastric issues, and I'll be dialing it back somewhat. 

5312 Cals
630g C
290g P
175g F

I had sooooo many muffins this week. While they're tasty, they sit too heavy, so they're OUT!!!

Also crushed a box of PB Cap'n Crunch last night, which skewed my weekly numbers a bit. Weekly Cals were closer to 5100 before the feast. 

Also running into a big problem. As I'm gaining this weight, apparently I've started snoring like a monster from the underworld. The missus leaves the bed almost every night and sleeps on the couch because it's keeping her awake. She's pissed!!!

Does the snoring go away eventually as my body gets used to the extra weight? Or am I going to have to get rid of the missus? :32 (20):


----------



## Trump (Jan 19, 2021)

The snoring goes nowhere so show her the door



CJ275 said:


> Weekly Update:
> 
> Up 4.0 lbs to an average weigh in of 213.4 lbs. This was a crazy week, obviously a lot of water retention. I'd like to call it a Fun Week, but it was anything but. That much food wasn't fun at all, and is unsustainable. I ran into gastric issues, and I'll be dialing it back somewhat.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2021)

I've also gained 1/2" on my biceps. I don't usually measure anything, but I remember there was a thread awhile back where we measured our arms, so I did it for shits and giggles.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Weekly Update:
> 
> Up 4.0 lbs to an average weigh in of 213.4 lbs. This was a crazy week, obviously a lot of water retention. I'd like to call it a Fun Week, but it was anything but. That much food wasn't fun at all, and is unsustainable. I ran into gastric issues, and I'll be dialing it back somewhat.
> 
> ...



Dude my snoring just completely went away in the past few weeks after I donated blood!

I think my water retention / e2 levels have had an impact on it as well, but it was driving my wife nuts. I snored for about 6 mos straight.

Another thing I did that helped before I stopped snoring, was I downloaded some ocean waves white noise tracks on Amazon music. I'd turn that on at bedtime, and the wife really likes it.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I pretty much do this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why are his elbow so flared out?


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2021)

Leg Day!!!!

Main Lifts:

-Vertical Leg Press: 340 lbs + 2 Orange Bands x 13,11,10. Added 20 lbs from last week. Also widened my stance a bit so I could go deeper. 

-Squats, high bar: 325 lbs x 5,5,12. Added 10 lbs and 2 reps on the top set from last week. Will go up 10 lbs next workout. 

Accessory Supersets:

-A1) Goblet Squats, no lockout, constant tension: 90 lbs x 24,21,17. I'm doing more reps with 50% more weight than I was a few sessions ago. Will add weight next workout. 
-A2) Decline Leg Curls: 75 lbs x 12,10,8+5 Partials + 0:10 iso hold. Added 5 total reps from last session. 

-B1) Nuetral Grip Cable Pulldowns: 150 x 13,11,10+a few Partials. Added 10 lbs from last workout. Will add weight next time too. 
-B2) DB Hammer Curls: 30's x 13, 27.5's x 12, 25's x 12. Added 6 total reps from last workout. 

Notes:
Legs are progressing well, consistently adding reps and/or weight on a session to session basis.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 19, 2021)

And the winner was.....?



CJ275 said:


> A decision must be made.... Spaghetti squash or Wildberry sherbert? :32 (20):


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> And the winner was.....?



Sherbert and Bourbon. Interesting tasting burps. :32 (18):


----------



## tinymk (Jan 19, 2021)

Great work buddy!


----------



## CJ (Jan 20, 2021)

Shoulders/Arms Day:

Main Lifts:
-DB Shoulder Presses: 60's x 11,8,9.
-Low Cable Lateral Raises: 10 x (L/R) 12/12, 9/10, 8/9
-DB Rear Flyes: 22.5's x 22,16,16
-DB Front Raises: 17.5's x 20,16,17

Accessory Superset:
-A1) Rope Tricep Pressdowns: 45x15, 40x12, 35x11+Partials 
-A2) Inc DB Curls w/Fat Grips: 22.5's x 14, 20's x 13, 17.5's x 14
-A3) Pushups: 16,13,12


----------



## CJ (Jan 22, 2021)

We're dog sitting. I'm running around in the backyard with her. I pop a hamstring. 

That's what I get for doing stupid cardio!!!  :32 (8):


----------



## Jin (Jan 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> We're dog sitting. I'm running around in the backyard with her. I pop a hamstring.
> 
> That's what I get for doing stupid cardio!!!  :32 (8):



Nooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## permabulker (Jan 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> We're dog sitting. I'm running around in the backyard with her. I pop a hamstring.
> 
> That's what I get for doing stupid cardio!!!  :32 (8):



is this as painful as it sounds?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> We're dog sitting. I'm running around in the backyard with her. I pop a hamstring.
> 
> That's what I get for doing stupid cardio!!!  :32 (8):



Omg dude. Didn't you just tear something playing football not long ago?

You should not be allowed to run anymore :32 (18):

I mean, honestly with your squat routine, I'd be praying for an injury to get out of that work! Look at it like a vacation!


----------



## CJ (Jan 22, 2021)

This isn't a bad one, just a tweak, it won't affect anything training wise. I'm not doing DLs or RDLs this block. Be fine in a few days. 

I get them occasionally, to varying degrees. This is probably just reinjuring the prior one.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 22, 2021)

Cj your a beast. Glad to see you getting huge brother. Your one of the hardest workers on here! You deserve those gainz man.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> We're dog sitting. I'm running around in the backyard with her. I pop a hamstring.
> 
> That's what I get for doing stupid cardio!!!  :32 (8):



CJ, God dammit hope that was just a warning and nothing serious!


----------



## CJ (Jan 23, 2021)

Back Day:

Had to adjust, couldn't do Pendlay Rows or Landmine Rows with my hamstring...

-Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns: 160 x 10,10,9
-Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns, leaning back: 130 x 15,12,12
-Ntrl Grip Low Pulley Chest Supported Rows: 100 x 12,13,12

-EZ Bar Curls: 62.5 lbs x 15,13,11

-Belt Squats: 180 lbs x 3 sets. Just getting used to the new toy. Last set I did an RP set for 23 total reps. Quads on fire!!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 23, 2021)

Damn bro.  I wasn't on much last night.  I missed the hamstring post.  Hope all is well soon.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 23, 2021)

Look what I just got that cj doesn't have


----------



## Jin (Jan 23, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Look what I just got that cj doesn't have
> View attachment 11291



You squat bro?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 23, 2021)

Jin said:


> You squat bro?



Lol I knew ur ass would say something :32 (18):
No, not currently, but my beautiful wife does and I will again some day :32 (17):


----------



## permabulker (Jan 23, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Look what I just got that cj doesn't have
> View attachment 11291



for the less knowledgeable here, what On earth is this? It looks like some torture device, squat with two prongs of metal in your shoulders? :32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Jan 23, 2021)

permabulker said:


> for the less knowledgeable here, what On earth is this? It looks like some torture device, squat with two prongs of metal in your shoulders? :32 (18):



Safety Squat Bar. It's very helpful for those with shoulder issues where it hurts to hold the bar the traditional way.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 23, 2021)

I was under the impression that the safety bar also puts you in an upright more forward squatting position. More inline with a front squat no?


----------



## CJ (Jan 23, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I was under the impression that the safety bar also puts you in an upright more forward squatting position. More inline with a front squat no?



Yes, does that too.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 24, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I was under the impression that the safety bar also puts you in an upright more forward squatting position. More inline with a front squat no?



No, the SSB actually when loaded wants you to crane over so you have to stay tight and arch to be upright.  It's a great bar for people with weak upper backs and those with shoulder issues.


----------



## CJ (Jan 25, 2021)

Push Day:

Main Lifts:
-Mid Inc DB Bench: 75's x 8,7,7
-Seated DB Shoulder Presses: 50's x 10,8,8
-Slight Inc DB Bench: 50's x 12,10, (9-5-5)RP Set 
-High Inc BB Press: 105 x 12,11, (10-5-3)RP Set

Accessory Lifts:
-A1) Low Inc Tricep Bar Skulls: 45 x 17,14, (12-5-4)RP Set 
-A2) Cable Lateral Raises: 7.5 x 
L: 16,13, (15-7-6)RP Set
R: 17,13, (16-10-9)RP Set

Don't laugh at the low weight on the cable laterals. My cable machine is not smooth, there's a lot of friction. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!!! :32 (20):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 25, 2021)

Dude all those cables are different, I don't judge lol...

What is a tricep bar though?


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 25, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Dude all those cables are different, I don't judge lol...
> 
> What is a tricep bar though?


----------



## CJ (Jan 25, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> What is a tricep bar though?



Not 100% sure it's called a tricep bar, but it's this...


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Not 100% sure it's called a tricep bar, but it's this...



Sometimes called a triceps bar, also called a hammer bar. Mostly used for triceps or hammer curls.


----------



## CJ (Jan 26, 2021)

Weekly Update:

Down 0.5 lbs to an average of 212.9 lbs for the week. Still up 4.5 lbs over the last 3 weeks though, so progress is still going well. 

4628 Cals 
518g C
302g P
150g F

4 weeks left in this phase, then at least 3 months of holding the weight after that.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 27, 2021)

Killin it CJ!!!!! Good work man!!!!!


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2021)

Leg Day!!!

-Vertical Leg Press: 340 lbs + 2 Orange Bands x 15,13,12

-A1) Leaning Back Leg Exts: 110 x 16,13,11+Partials
-A2) Decline Leg Curls: 75 x 13,11,7+Partials + Ido Hold 

-Belt Squats: 180 x 23,16,11-5-4(RP Set) failed the 5th rep. Legit failure, I was stuck in the hole, had to yell upstairs to the ol' lady to come rescue me. :32 (18):

Superset:
-Cable Calf Raises: 190 x 18, 175 x 18, 160 x 15-5-4(RP Set) 
-Seated Calf Raises: 70 x 30+, 80 x 35, 105 x lots-lots-lots(RP Set). Totally picked the wrong weights, live and learn.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 27, 2021)

You didn't mess yourself up none when you got stuck did ya?


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> You didn't mess yourself up none when you got stuck did ya?



Nope, but quads were on fire because they were being stretched under load. 

The little lady wasn't able to help, but I eventually recovered enough to semi squat/semi pull myself up from the hole. More funny than anything.


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2021)

Back Day:

-Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns: 160 x 13,11,8+Partials 
-Pendlay Rows: 135 x 13,11,9
-Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns: 130 x 15,12,10-5-4(RP Set) 
-Ntrl Grip Landmine Rows: 90 x 13,12,12-7-6(RP Set) 

-A1) EZ Bar Curls: 66 lbs x 14,10,8-5-4(RP Set) 
-A2) DB Rear Delt Flyes: 25's x 24,18,16-9-9(RP Set) 

Lower back pumps were a pain in the ass today, stupid anavar!!!


----------



## CJ (Jan 30, 2021)

Push Day

-Mid Inc DB Bench: 77.5's x 8,6,6
-DB Shldr Presses: 52.5's x 8,7,7
-Slight Inc DB Bench: 52.5's x 12,10,(8-4-3)RP Set
-High Inc BB Press: 110 x 12,10,(9-3-2)RP Set

-A1) Low Inc Tricep Bar Skulls: 47.5 x 15,12,(11-6-5)RP Set
-A2) Cable Lateral Raises: 10 x 14,13,(13-8-8)RP Set


----------



## CJ (Feb 2, 2021)

Weekly Update:

Average weight this week of 213.1 lbs, up 0.2 lbs from last week. Scale finally moved this morning, it had been in a tight range for 2 weeks. Trust the process. 

4781 Cals 
532g C
300g P
160g F


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 2, 2021)

Love the new avi


----------



## Thewall (Feb 2, 2021)

Nice man slow and steady. 4700 calories is a nice amount


----------



## CJ (Feb 3, 2021)

I was so happy that the scale finally started climbing again for me yesterday, then today I wake up and I weigh 3.2 lbs LESS. Sun'uva'bitch!!! :32 (8):

Yesterday did end a stretch where I worked 75 hours over the last 6 days though, and missed a few workouts due to lack of time.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 3, 2021)

I have been eating in my sleep.  The other night I got up and ate a pint of ice cream and didn't remember it the next morning until I saw it sitting beside my recliner.  A couple nights before that I got up and made a salad.  No memory of it.   It's wild.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 3, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> I have been eating in my sleep.  The other night I got up and ate a pint of ice cream and didn't remember it the next morning until I saw it sitting beside my recliner.  A couple nights before that I got up and made a salad.  No memory of it.   It's wild.



Wow! Best I have been able to do is keep a protein shake next to my bed and sip on it when I wake up during the night.


----------



## CJ (Feb 3, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> I have been eating in my sleep.  The other night I got up and ate a pint of ice cream and didn't remember it the next morning until I saw it sitting beside my recliner.  A couple nights before that I got up and made a salad.  No memory of it.   It's wild.



Lay off the Ambien and bourbon mix!!!   :32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Feb 4, 2021)

So I just split my pants right up the ass crack, and I'm at work. It's held together by strings right now. Only about 10 hours left in my shift, no way it'll hold.

Bulking season might be over!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## creekrat (Feb 4, 2021)

Fat ass

10 char


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 4, 2021)

The Hulk!!!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 4, 2021)

the wife has a pair like that 

she likes wearing black lace panties with them

looks nasty af gotta a boner just thinkin about um


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 4, 2021)

:32 (18): Damn dude.  Got any duct tape?


----------



## Trump (Feb 4, 2021)

maybe link this to the best time to cut thread



CJ275 said:


> So I just split my pants right up the ass crack, and I'm at work. It's held together by strings right now. Only about 10 hours left in my shift, no way it'll hold.
> 
> Bulking season might be over!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 5, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> So I just split my pants right up the ass crack, and I'm at work. It's held together by strings right now. Only about 10 hours left in my shift, no way it'll hold.
> 
> Bulking season might be over!!!  :32 (18):



LOL the suns getting really low big guy! :32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Feb 6, 2021)

First workout in a week, life kicked my ass last week. I worked just under 80 hours over the last 7 days. My one day off I had a new oil tank put in, so my home gym was off limits. Calling it a Deload Week. :32 (17):


Pull Day:

Main Lifts:
-Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns: 160 x 10,10,12
-Pendlay Rows: 135 x 10,10,12
-Ntrl Grip Seated Cable Rows: 100 x 15,15,15
-Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns: 130 x 13,12,10+Partials 

Accessory Lifts:
-A1) EZ Bar Curls: 70 x 11,10.  50 x 15
-A2) DB Rear Delt Flyes: 30's x 15 (wasnt feeling it in the rear delts), 20's x20, 20 (much better) 
-A3) Cable Calf Raises: 160 x 20,18,16-4(mini rest in between)


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 7, 2021)

Feel better from the deload week?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 7, 2021)

Hey CJ I was looking for that landmine attachment you linked me to a ways back but can't find it...

I've got a close grip v-bar attachment that works the same muscles as the farther apart v-bar attachment.

Looking for an affordable straight bar attachment to work posterior delts.

Found one on Rogue but they want $70.


----------



## CJ (Feb 7, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Hey CJ I was looking for that landmine attachment you linked me to a ways back but can't find it...
> 
> I've got a close grip v-bar attachment that works the same muscles as the farther apart v-bar attachment.
> 
> ...



Mine is a nuetral grip, so it's not what you're looking for. I just use the barbell for overhand grip rows.


----------



## CJ (Feb 7, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Feel better from the deload week?



No, it was a week of sleep depravation. :32 (18):

Workout felt ok though.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> So I just split my pants right up the ass crack, and I'm at work. It's held together by strings right now. Only about 10 hours left in my shift, no way it'll hold.
> 
> Bulking season might be over!!!  :32 (18):



funny with the pants man

I have had the same problem area. Went through numerous jeans with that blowout. Lol!!


----------



## CJ (Feb 7, 2021)

Push Day:

Main Lifts:
-Mid Inc DB Bench: 65's x 10,10,11
-High Inc BB Press: 125 x 10,9.   105 x 10
-DB Shldr Presses: 45's x 8,7,7

Accessory Lifts:
-A1) Pushups: BW x 12,8,6  (totally fried) 
-A2) DB Laterals: 15's x 20,16,14

-B1) Low Inc Tri Bar Skulls: 55 x 11,9.   45 x 12.
-B2) Belt Cable Calf Raises: 160 x 24,18,15-3-3


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Push Day:
> 
> Main Lifts:
> -Mid Inc DB Bench: 65's x 10,10,11
> ...


Is this your deload or regular ?


----------



## CJ (Feb 8, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Is this your deload or regular ?



Ouch!!!  :32 (18):

It's my regular. It doesn't look like much, but I'm toasted by the end. I've been trying to really work the muscle, and not just move the weight from point A to B, and it's humbling. Have to use less weight and you can't do as much volume, but you sure do feel it better. 

This block I also have a 2nd day in the programming which will hit the Push muscles again. New split is Pull/Push/Legs/Focus(shldrs+arms this block)


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Ouch!!!  :32 (18):
> 
> It's my regular. It doesn't look like much, but I'm toasted by the end. I've been trying to really work the muscle, and not just move the weight from point A to B, and it's humbling. Have to use less weight and you can't do as much volume, but you sure do feel it better.
> 
> This block I also have a 2nd day in the programming which will hit the Push muscles again. New split is Pull/Push/Legs/Focus(shldrs+arms this block)


Somebody else asked about ur deload a few posts prior, which is why i asked. 
So lighter weight, mind-muscle connection is how u get that shredded look? I should take notes i guess. 
Ur looking way better than I do at the same weight class.


----------



## CJ (Feb 9, 2021)

Weekly Update:

Decided to end the gaining phase as of today. Final weekly weight is 213.6 lbs, a 19.9 lb increase over 18 weeks. The scale pretty much hasn't moved in three weeks, and honestly I'm ready to end this.

Next few months will be focused on holding this weight, and hopefully growing into it, as I'm holding a decent amount of water. Definitely some fat gain too, but I'm not worried about that, I've always found it much easier to drop fat. 

Dropping back to about 4500 Cals going forward. Also dropping down to a TRT+ dose of 200mg/week of Test Cyp. Higher than my normal TRT, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## BrotherIron (Feb 9, 2021)

Good to hear you're going to sit at that weight.  To many add weight and then peel it off without staying/ holding the weight to reset their body's set point.


----------



## snake (Feb 9, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Also dropping down to a TRT+ dose of 200mg/week of Test Cyp. Higher than my normal TRT, but we'll see how it goes.



Depending on where it puts you on the ng/dL range, you may like the little bump. I like a peak pushing 1,000 ng/dL on 200 mg/wk. Can I feel it, hell no but over a long period of time, it will help keep some muscle for someone such as yourself that is dedicated.


----------



## CJ (Feb 9, 2021)

snake said:


> Depending on where it puts you on the ng/dL range, you may like the little bump. I like a peak pushing 1,000 ng/dL on 200 mg/wk. Can I feel it, hell no but over a long period of time, it will help keep some muscle for someone such as yourself that is dedicated.



That's my hope, that it'll help hold onto the muscle, maybe even continue adding a little. 200mg of Test puts me around 1100-1200 ng/dl day after a shot, so a little high, but not too crazy.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 9, 2021)

Job well done, CJ. I'm sure you got it covered moving forward. We discussed a tad of it in chat. Congratulations


----------



## Jin (Feb 9, 2021)

Always impressive my friend.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 10, 2021)

Sounds like you have achieved exactly what you wanted congratulations No more necking ice cream in bed. :32 (18): 4500 calories is still so much though. You must have been eating all day


----------



## CJ (Feb 10, 2021)

permabulker said:


> Sounds like you have achieved exactly what you wanted congratulations No more necking ice cream in bed. :32 (18): 4500 calories is still so much though. You must have been eating all day



It sucks. I had a hard time hitting 4500 today, as I'm going to do it eating all "clean" foods. I input all my food for tomorrow in MFP and I'm 1,000 Cals short... Ugghhh. :32 (18):


----------



## permabulker (Feb 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It sucks. I had a hard time hitting 4500 today, as I'm going to do it eating all "clean" foods. I input all my food for tomorrow in MFP and I'm 1,000 Cals short... Ugghhh. :32 (18):



To me it’s such an insane amount.
i would seriously struggle to do 2500 calories clean and I would hardly manage 4000 super dirty
bulking. You guys are on seriously another level. But if anyone can manage it it’s you.


----------



## Jin (Feb 10, 2021)

permabulker said:


> To me it’s such an insane amount.
> i would seriously struggle to do 2500 calories clean and I would hardly manage 4000 super dirty
> bulking. You guys are on seriously another level. But if anyone can manage it it’s you.



Wants to be fat. 
Eats like a bird.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 10, 2021)

Jin said:


> Wants to be fat.
> Eats like a bird.



I have always been a hard gainer man. It’s probably why I’m so obsessed with being huge whether it’s muscle or fat. You never saw me at 130lbs. I weighed that much until I was 20. :32 (11):


----------



## CJ (Feb 16, 2021)

Weekly Update:

Average weekly weight of 214.5 lbs, went up 0.9 lbs from last week. Glad to see that on Week 1 of maintenance/trying to hold the weight. 

Averaged about 4749 Cals, there were a few meals where I was using edjamacated guessing.

Also switching to a 4 Day Upper/Lower split. I was only able to get in 4 workouts the last week 2 weeks, my work schedule is so unpredictable.

If that happens again, at least on an Upper/Lower everything will get hit.


----------



## CJ (Feb 16, 2021)

Upper A:

-Mid Inc DB Bench: 65's x10,10,11. Next week I'll use 70's for 8's. Week after it'll be 75's for 6's. Then I'll repeat the wave with heavier weight next rotation.

-Seated Cable Rows: 140x13,14.   130x15

-A1) Flat DB Bench: 50's x 15,12,11

-A2) Wide Cable Pulldowns: 120x15,12,10+4 w/momentum

-B1) EZ Bar Curls: 75x10,8.  50x16
-B2) Mid Inc Tri Bar Skulls: 55x12,13.  45x15
-B3) Cable Laterals: 10x12,12,(12-6-5)RP Set


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 17, 2021)

Man, I miss so bad doing Upper, Lower, PPL.  I am having to make myself not program hop right now.  I just started this thing I am on on January 8th and swore I'd do it 12 weeks.


----------



## CJ (Feb 17, 2021)

Leg Day:

Went lower volume, because I'm going to hit legs a 2nd time during the week. 

Main Lifts:
-A1) Leg Exts, leaning back: 150x16,15-5-5(RP Set) 
-A2) Leg Curls, decline: 90x11,8.  70x12+Partials+Iso Hold

-Vertical Leg Press: 300lbs +2 Orange Bands x 15.  210lbs + 2 Orange Bands x 20.

-Belt Squats: 180lbs x 9.  205lbs x 12-5-4(RP Set) 

Accessory Lifts:
-B1) Cable Calf Raises: 180x18,170x21,160x16,150x19,140x24
-B2) DB Spider Curls: 20's x 17,12,12.  DB Hammer Curls: 20's x 16,17
-B3) DB Lateral Raises: 15's x 20,18,18,18,18+3 w/momentum. 
-B3)


----------



## CJ (Feb 21, 2021)

Upper B:

-Strict Press: 115 x 10,10,11. Next week I'll do 3x8+

-Pendlay Rows: 155 x 15.   135 x 15,10

-Low Inc DB Bench: 50's x 14.   60's x 11,10

-Ntrl Cable Pulldowns: 140 x 17,13,12+Stretch Hold 

Accessory Lifts:
-A1) Inc DB Curls w/Fat Grips: 20's x 16,13,13
-A2) Cable Tricep Pressdowns: 60 x 18,13.  40 x 16+Partials 
-A3) DB Laterals: 17.5's x 18,18,13+7 w/momentum.


----------



## CJ (Feb 21, 2021)

Lower Day B:

-Banded Deadlifts, black band: 315 x 8, 225 x 15. Took it easy, haven't DL'd in awhile  

-Belt Squats: 270 x 16, 225 x 20, 180 x 26. I had to take over 7 mins between the 2nd and 3rd set, quad pump so bad it felt like the muscle was going to split the skin. Didn't even feel the 3rd set, will probably drop the 3rd next week. 

-A1) Leg Exts, leaning back: 90 x 15,15,15.  First set was awesome, 2nd set ok, didn't even feel the 3rd.
-A2) Lying Leg Curls, decline: 70 x 14,12,12. Same as above, didn't even feel the 3rd set. I'll switch these 2 exercises to Top Set + Backoff Set going forward. 

Skipped accessory lifts today, time constraints.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 21, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Upper A:
> 
> -Mid Inc DB Bench: 65's x10,10,11. Next week I'll use 70's for 8's. Week after it'll be 75's for 6's. Then I'll repeat the wave with heavier weight next rotation.
> 
> ...


I think i ran a chest / back training day program for a few months in my twenties.  Good stuff.


----------



## CJ (Feb 23, 2021)

Weekly Update:

Lost 0.7 lbs this week, down to an average weight of 213.8 lbs. I'm still up 0.2 lbs from the end of my cycle though. 

4559 Cals (educated guess....Chinese food :32 (16) 
431g C
301g P
163g F

This 4 Day Upper/Lower split I switched to is exactly what I need right now with my crazy work hours. I just have to make sure extra bull crap doesn't sneak into it, like it tends to do.

Feeling like a fat piece of shit, I have to start doing cardio again. My cardiovascular conditioning is absolute trash right now. I got tired having sex....and I was on the bottom!!!  :32 (18):

I haven't been this out of shape in close to 10 years, and I hate it.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I got tired having sex....and I was on the bottom!!!  :32 (18):
> 
> I haven't been this out of shape in close to 10 years, and I hate it.




You're not by yourself.  This is me anytime doing the hibbity dibbity.


----------



## PZT (Feb 23, 2021)

weigh your ching chong eatz, newb


----------



## CJ (Feb 23, 2021)

PZT said:


> weigh your ching chong eatz, newb



And do what with that number exactly? :32 (18):

I just guesstimate the Cals, then add 50%


----------



## PZT (Feb 23, 2021)

better make it 51%


----------



## CJ (Feb 23, 2021)

Upper A:

-Mid Inc DB Bench: 70's x 8,8,10. Next week it's 75's for 6's, then repeat the wave with heavier weights. So it's 10's,8's,6's, repeat heavier. 

-Seated Cable Rows: 170 x 10,  130 x 15,15.

-Flat DB Bench: 52.5's x 15,12,10.

-Wide Cable Pulldowns: 125 x 16,12,(10-5-5+Iso Hold+Stretch Hold).

-DB Shoulder Press: 50's x 14,  40's x 12.


Accessory Lifts:
-A1) EZ Bar Curls: 72.5 x 13,  52.5 x 14,13.
-A2) Mid Inc Tricep Bar Skulls: 60 x 13,  45 x 16,15
-A3) Cable Laterals: 11+1/4 x 12,11,(12-6-4+Partials)


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 23, 2021)

I like the way you're doing the DB press in waves to gradually go up.  Think I might try something like that.


----------



## CJ (Feb 24, 2021)

Leg Day A:

Had to pivot today. Woke up with my left hip sore, and it wouldn't work itself out. Old man got hurt in his sleep. :32 (18):Couldn't do the Vertical Leg Press today as the full hip flexion really bothered it. 

Main Lifts:
-Leg Extensions, leaning back: 90,115,135 x 12(wu), 160 x 18(r8), 135 x 15(r8), 115 x 16(r10)

-Lying Leg Curls, decline: 95 x 10, 65 x 15(r8), 15(r10)+5 Partials + 10 second Iso Hold.

-Belt Squats: 270 x 15(r8), 16(r8), 18(r10). I really need more metal 45's, the bumper plates take up all the room on the weight post, maxed out(safely) on weight until I get more. 

Accessory Lifts:
-A1) Cable Calf Raises: 160 x 26(r8), 140 x 24(r8), 120 x 25(r10). I'll be adding 5 lbs each week in the same format.
-A2) DB Hammer Curls: 20's x 22(r9), 20(r9), 20(r10)
-A3) DB Lateral Raises: 17.5's x 20(r9), 19(r9), 18(r10)+5 w/momentum.


----------



## CJ (Feb 26, 2021)

Hind sight is 20/20.

Shouldn't have done Wednesday's (see above) workout as it really aggravated my hip flexor issue. It got so bad at work yesterday, that I couldn't physically lift my leg, I had to use my arms to lift it. Ended up taking today off from work to let it settle down, which it has somewhat.

So as a result, today's workout is only half of my Upper Body B workout, the Push half. I didn't want to do Pull exercises today, as they use the legs a lot more than we realize, especially for bracing. Anyway... 

Upper B (Push):

-Strict Press: 125 lbs x 8,8,11.  Next week it'll be 3x6's, then repeat the wave higher, in the 10/8/6 rep format.

-Low Inc DB Bench: 62.5's x 12,9,8,10.  Increase weight to 65's next week, shooting for the 6-10 range.

-Rope Tricep Pressdowns: 40 x 20+Partials, 12+Partials, 8+Partials.  Going for a good burn here, I start a couple of steps back, and complete as many reps as I can, then step in closer to the machine and rifle off as many partial reps as I can before my arms fall off. No counting, just go.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 26, 2021)

That sounds like something I might try with the tricep pushdown.

What do you like about the rope as opposed to the vbar?


----------



## CJ (Feb 27, 2021)

I like both the rope, and fixed bars. But with the fixed bars, either straight or V-bar, I tend to use my chest a bit at the end of the rep, pushing it down to lockout. With the rope, it's all triceps for me, and I get a helluva burn. Straight bars I'm able to use more weight though, and more consistent number of reps. Easier to progress. 

In regards to doing different positions on the cable machine, here's a good video doing both biceps and triceps and just getting a good pump, hitting the muscles in all the contractile range in a large giant set...


----------



## permabulker (Feb 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I like both the rope, and fixed bars. But with the fixed bars, either straight or V-bar, I tend to use my chest a bit at the end of the rep, pushing it down to lockout. With the rope, it's all triceps for me, and I get a helluva burn. Straight bars I'm able to use more weight though, and more consistent number of reps. Easier to progress.
> 
> In regards to doing different positions on the cable machine, here's a good video doing both biceps and triceps and just getting a good pump, hitting the muscles in all the contractile range in a large giant set...



As you know I have been switching between the straight bar and the rope lately and I’m feeling a much better arm burnout with the rope. I might also try to do more reps at the end to really burn me out. At some point CJ I want much more advice about arms I need mine huge or I will never be happy :32 (3):


----------



## CJ (Feb 28, 2021)

I finished up the other half of yesterday's Upper B workout today. Leg was feeling better, not great though.

Upper B(other half):

Main Lifts:
-Pendlay Rows: 165 x 13,   140 x 13,12. Plan for this exercise is to add 5 lbs each week until I fall below my target rep ranges (6-10 and 12-15) and then reset to a lighter weight and build back up, hopefully with more reps next wave.

-Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns: 145 x 12,12,12+Iso Hold + Stretch Hold. Same progression model as above, but (10-15) reps. 

Accessory Lifts:
-A1) DB Hammer Curls, fat grips: 22.5's x 14,12,11.  I'll add 2.5 lbs each week until I fall below 10 reps on the last set, then reset lighter. 

-A2) DB Rear Delt Flyes: 20's x 20,20,16+Rows to burn them out.   There's a fine line here where if I cross a certain weight, I lose the feeling in the rear delts, and the traps/rhomboids take over. I'm going by feel with this exercise.


----------



## CJ (Mar 2, 2021)

Weekly Update:

Average weight is 213.7 lbs, down 0.1 lbs from last week. I'm doing a good job holding this weight, I've been 213/214's for the last 7 weeks. Don't feel as gross at this weight anymore, so I guess I'm getting used to it. Happy here, I bet it'll be a good 200-205 when all is said and done. 

4202 Cals (light week :32 (20) 
398g C
284g P
157g F

Skipped Leg Day Sunday, my hip is still bothering me, and because I had to work through the pain, my knee was compensating for it so now IT'S pretty sore. Sun'uva'bitch!!!!!


----------



## CJ (Mar 2, 2021)

Upper A:

Main Lifts:

-Mid Inc DB Bench: 75's x 6,6,8. Light week next week, then start a new wave of 10/8/6.

-Seated Cable Rows: 175 x 11.  135 x 15,17.

-Flat DB Bench: 55's x 13,11,10

-Wide Cable Pulldowns: 127.5 x 17,12,(10-5-5)+Iso Hold + Stretch Hold.

-DB Shoulder Press: 55's x 11.  40's x 13,12.

Accessory Lifts:

-A1) EZ Bar Curls: 75 x 11.  55 x 15,16.
-A2) Mid Inc Tri Bar Skulls: 65 x 11.  47.5 x 17,18.
-A3) Cable Laterals: 11.25 lbs x 14,12,12.


Felt like dogshit the whole workout, but put in the work.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 2, 2021)

Good job sticking with it man.


----------



## Trump (Mar 2, 2021)

CJ is now with the big boys, ya wife might start giving you some now


----------



## CJ (Mar 2, 2021)

Trump said:


> CJ is now with the big boys, ya wife might start giving you some now



Nope.  :32 (7):


----------



## permabulker (Mar 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Upper A:
> 
> Main Lifts:
> 
> ...



glad to know I’m not the only one who lifts when he’s feeling shit well done.


----------



## CJ (Mar 3, 2021)

Legs A:

Main Lifts:
-Lying Leg Curls, decline: 95 x 6.  67.5 x 15,12.

-Vertical Leg Press: 330 + 2 Orange Bands x 10,10,15.

-Leg Extensions, leaning back: 135 x 12, 125 x 12, 115 x 14.

-Belt Squats: 270 x 18,14,12. (Hamstrings to calfs)

Accessory Lifts:
-A1) Cable Calf Raises: 165 x 26, 145 x 22, 125 x 22-3.

-A2) DB Hammer Curls: 22.5's x 20,18,19.

-A3) DB Lateral Raises: 20's x 19,17, 18+Partials


----------



## CJ (Mar 4, 2021)

20 mins on the Assault Bike.

First cardio I've done in close to a year. 

I feel dirty.  :32 (7):


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 5, 2021)

Shit does this mean I have to start my cardio now?!


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 5, 2021)

Finally got around to reading the last 10 pages of your log. Great shit brother!


----------



## CJ (Mar 7, 2021)

Upper B:

Main Lifts:
-Strict Press: 135 x 6,6,11.  Back to 10's next week to start next wave, I'll increase 5 lbs next go around.

-Pendlay Rows: 175 x 10.  145 x 12,10.

-Low Inc DB Bench: 75's x 6,6,6,8.

-Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns: 150 x 12,11,11 + Partials 

Accessory Lifts:
-A1) Inc DB Curls w/Fat Grips: 25's x 12,10,8.
-A2) Rope Tricep Pressdowns: 50 x 15, 40 x 13, 30 x 18 + Partials


----------



## CJ (Mar 7, 2021)

Lower B:

-A1) Leg Exts, leaning back flat: 135 x 20,15,17.
-A2) Lying Leg Curls, decline: 70 x 14,,12,11 + Partials + Iso Hold.

-Belt Squats, 1+1/2 reps: 225 x 12,10,8.

-B1) Cable Calf Raises: 140 x 24,22,20-5-5(RP Set). 
-B2) DB Hammer Curls, fat grips: 25's x 15,14,14.
-B3) DB Lateral Raises: 20's x 20,18,15+5 w/momentum.


----------



## CJ (Mar 9, 2021)

Weekly Update:

Down 1.8 lbs this week to an average weight of 211.9 lbs. As always, there's a 1 week lag between when I make a change and it shows up on the scale. 

Two weeks of slightly lowered calories, created by tightenening up the food choices slightly, and a little less junk. Nothing major, just a tweak.

4281 Cals
424g C
330g P
137g F

The 4 day Upper/Lower split has been working well with my work schedule. No sense in trying to force in a 5th day. 

Made a few changes to the programming. As per usual, I tried to cram too much stuff on there, so I chopped out a few things. Also switched from an RPE model to sets across on a few progress indicator exercises. Going to see how objective vs subjective works for awhile. 

Carry on!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 9, 2021)

Still waiting for CJ to actually get bigger....


----------



## CJ (Mar 9, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Still waiting for CJ to actually get bigger....



Looking at 2022!!!    :32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Mar 9, 2021)

Upper A:

Main Lifts:
-Mid Inc DB Bench: 67.5's x 10,10,11. Went up by 2.5's from last wave, same reps. Made progress. 

-Seated Rows: 180 x 12,  140 x 15,15. Still adding weight weekly, been 4 weeks. 

-Flat DB Bench: 57.5's x 15,11,10.  Added weight weekly the last 4 weeks.

-Wide Cable Pulldowns: 130 x 17,13,11+Partials + Iso Hold. Added weight/reps for 5 straight weeks. 

-DB Shoulder Press: 57.5's x 11.  40's x 13,11.  Added weight for 3 weeks. 

Accessory Lifts:
-A1) EZ Bar Curls: 60 x 15,12,13.
-A2) Mid Inc Tri Bar Skulls: 50 x 16,13,14.
-A3) DB Lateral Raises: 22.5's x 16,16,14+6 w/momentum.


----------



## CJ (Mar 10, 2021)

Lower A:

-Lying Leg Curls, declined: 85 x 11.  60 x 18,12+5 Partials + 10 second Iso Hold. 

-Vertical Leg Press: 340 + 2 Orange Bands x 10, 10,18.  Really misjudged the weight. I'll add 30 lbs next week.

-Leg Exts, leaning back: 140 x 17, 130 x 14, 120 x 12.

-Belt Squats, paused in the hole, hamstrings to calfs: 270 x 12,12,15.

-A1) Cable Calf Raises: 170 x 25, 150 x 21, 130 x 21.
-A2) DB Lateral Raises, hold at the top: 15's x 20,18,18.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 11, 2021)

Ur practically doing full body workouts these days?


----------



## CJ (Mar 11, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Ur practically doing full body workouts these days?



Nope, Upper/Lower 4x per week.


----------



## CJ (Mar 13, 2021)

Upper B:

-Strict Press: 120 x 10,10,13.  Went up 5 lbs and hit the same reps from last wave.

-Pendlay Rows: 135 x 15,12.  Switched to cable pronated rows: 140 x 17.  Haven't felt the Pendlays as well recently, going to switch to cables going forward.

-Low Inc DB Bench: 77.5's x 6,6,6,8.

-Ntrl Grip Cable Pulldowns: 155 x 15,12,10.

-A1) Inc DB Curls w/Fat Grips: 22.5's x 14,11,9.
-A2) Rope Tricep Exts: 52.5 x 13, 42.5 x 15, 32.5 x 14 + Partials.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 13, 2021)

Does the strict press torque your lower back? That strong ass kid I know does them and wears a belt but it looks like a ton of pressure.


----------



## CJ (Mar 13, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Does the strict press torque your lower back? That strong ass kid I know does them and wears a belt but it looks like a ton of pressure.



I have to do them seated, as I have a low ceiling in my house. But when I did them in the gym, to avoid the lower back breaking, I used to squeeze my glutes hard and drive my ribs cage down to keep the spine stacked. It helped a lot, and allowed more power to go up into the barbell, less power bleed.


----------



## CJ (Mar 13, 2021)

Lower B:

-A1) Leg Exts, lying back flat: 140 x 20,16,18.
-A2) Lying Leg Curls, declined: 72.5 x 13,11,9+5 Partials h 10 second Iso Hold.

-Belt Squats, 1+1/2's: 225 x 14,12,11.  Awesome quad pump!!!

-B1) Cable Calf Raises, w/pauses: 145 x 25,20,18-6-4(RP Set).
-B2) DB Hammer Curls, w/Fat Grips: 27.5's x 14,12,12.
-B3) DB Lateral Raises: 20's x 20,18,16+5 Partials


----------



## CJ (Mar 16, 2021)

Weekly Update:

Down 0.4 lbs this week to an average weight of 211.5 lbs. I've been tightening up the food choices the last few weeks in preparation for the summer cut. Nothing major, just things like omitting butter in my rice, not drizzling the olive oil from the pan onto my breakfast. Completely unnoticeable changes. I'm down 2.3 lbs since starting this 3 weeks ago. 

4158 Cals 
442g C
293g P
127g F


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 16, 2021)

Good work bro!!!


----------



## CJ (Mar 16, 2021)

Upper A:

MAIN LIFTS:
-Mid Inc DB Bench: 72.5's x 8,8,9.
-Seated Ntrl Cable Rows: 180 x 10,10,13.
-Flat DB Bench: 65's x 12,8.  55's x 10.
-Wide Cable Pulldowns: 150 x 12,11,10.
-DB Shldr Press: 57.5's x 11,8.  47.5's x 10.

ACCESSORY LIFTS:
-A1) EZ Bar Curls: 65 x 14,11,9.
-A2) Mid Inc Tri Bar Skulls: 55 x 15,10,10.
-DB Laterals, 75 rep Density Set: 20's x 37 total reps.  15's x 40 total reps.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 16, 2021)

Fancy to have those dumbbells incremented in 2.5 lbs.


----------



## Trump (Mar 16, 2021)

When we opening a new log? CJ getting smaller version 432


----------



## CJ (Mar 16, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Fancy to have those dumbbells incremented in 2.5 lbs.



I have plate loaded DB handles. I have (4) 1.25's.


----------



## CJ (Mar 16, 2021)

Trump said:


> When we opening a new log? CJ getting smaller version 432



Thinking more like... CJ getting sexy for no reason because the wife isn't interested anyway log. :32 (18):


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 16, 2021)

You should just mega bulk and get fuking huge.


----------



## CJ (Mar 16, 2021)

Trump said:


> When we opening a new log? CJ getting smaller version 432



But you're right though, this log has run its course.


----------



## Trump (Mar 16, 2021)

this was a cj mega bull, his previous attempts he gained 0.37lb



FlyingPapaya said:


> You should just mega bulk and get fuking huge.


----------



## CJ (Mar 16, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You should just mega bulk and get fuking huge.



No interest in that whatsoever

My ultimate plan is to be about 200 or so when I'm lean, 210 or so during the winter months.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 16, 2021)

You gonna take that cj? Taint punch him!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 16, 2021)

Good job brother


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 7, 2022)

Progress pics?


----------



## CJ (Jan 7, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> Progress pics?


This is an old log, here's the link to the current one, if interested... 

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/cjs-training-and-nutrition-log.36899/

Here's a pic from about a month ago though. I'm in the middle of a weight gain phase, I've since shaven the fur, and dropped a little water weight.


----------



## GhostPenguin (Jan 7, 2022)

You have a massive D...

...VD collection


----------

